# **Ohne Unterbrechung leveln von 55 auf 80 :-) **



## DonChristo (3. November 2008)

Holla, community.....

ich plane zum erscheinen von WotLK, meinen todesritter so fix wie möglich auf 80 zu bringen ohne unterbrechnung. zu diesem zweck hab ich mir urlaub genommen (als selbständiger muss ich nur mich selber fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und werde meinen pc-platz dementsprechend ausrüsten. für unterstützung in form von essen und trinken is gesorgt ^^ nun meine frage an euch: wie lang schätzt ihr den zeitbedarf ein, um auf 80 zu kommen? 1-2 stunden schlaf am tag sollten für einige tage machbar sein, ich komm aus der gastronomie und bin schlafmangel gewohnt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibt es forenbeiträge oder infoseiten, wie lange damals bei BC der erste bis auf 70 brauchte? wohlgemerkt, keine infos drüber, wie schnell man mit ziehen oder so kommt, ich starte gemeinsam mit den ersten, und ich schätze mal, bis der hauptteil der zocker online kommt, hab ich fast das ende der scherbenwelt erreicht.....für dumme sprüche a la "no RL" und so bitte die SuFu-benutzen, gibt ja genug threads, wo ihr euch austoben könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 andere machen ne woche urlaub, ich setz mich vorn pc ^^

gruss, Don

NACHTRAG VOM 04.11.08  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*nachdem der thread unerwarteterweise schon 6 seiten lang is, fasse ich hier noch mal einige gestellte fragen und so zusammen:*

abgesehen von den üblichen aussagen, wie "bist ja krank" und "get RL", danke ich euch für die guten schätzungen und tips...

- die schätzungen belaufen sich ( je nach serverstabilität und so) auf ca. eine woche, das war auch meine vermutung
- ich spiele auf durotan, also pve......spart schon ein paar stunden ohne pvp-gekloppe 
- keine sorge um meine gesundheit, ich bin nach 13 jahren gastronomie an schlafdefizit gewohnt
- ausserdem spiele ich in meinem laden, also in der öffentlichkeit.....das heisst, für essen und trinken sorgt die bedienung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich steh fast rund um die uhr unter aufsicht
- nein, der DK wird nicht mein main, nach dem marathon werde ich ganz gemütlich mit meinen gildies meinen pala hochziehen, bin heiler aus passion und bleibe das auch ^^

- welche addons würdet ihr empfehlen, bzw welche laufen schon stabil in der beta?
- welche fläschchen, bufffood und sonstiges lohnen sich, jetz schon einzukaufen?
- welchen baum würdet ihr beim DK empfehlen zum schnellen solo-leveln?


gruss ausm cafe paradox, don


----------



## b1ubb (3. November 2008)

ganz ehrlich, ich würde WoW lassen.
1 - 2 Std Schlafen für mehrere Tage und allein das du das ganze planst, würde mir persönlich selbst sorgen machen.

nunja, nichts destotrotz 

würde es wahrscheinlich mehr wie 2 wochen dauern da das Startgebiet vom Todesritter überfüllt wird usw.


----------



## essey (3. November 2008)

Kann schlecht sagen, wie lange man sich im DK-Startgebiet aufhalten wird. Ebenso unklar ist es, ob er ae-grinden kann. 

Angenommen es geht alles wie erwartet:

lvl 55 bis 60 = ca. 7 Stunden
LVL 60 bis 70 (schnelleres Leveln nach dem Patch) = ca. 30 Stunden
Lvl 70 bis 80 = ca. 60 bis 80 Stunden.

Ist nur groß überschlagen. Aber da du in Nordend so gut wie keine Quest kennst und manchmal suchen musst, wird es wohl nicht so schnell gehen.

Wenn du Unterstützung bekommt oder z. B. gut AE-grinden kannst, verkürz sich die Zeit dementsprechend.

Ebenso weiß ich nicht, ob man nach so langer Zeit noch effektive leveln kann.


----------



## Milivoje (3. November 2008)

nun ja, du willst keine sprüche zum thema "no RL". bekommst du aber trotzdem: alter vatter, ich bete für dich, dass du in keiner beziehung bist, denn ansonsten hat dein partner oder deine partnerin mein vollstes mitleid.


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich würde WoW lassen.
> 1 - 2 Std Schlafen für mehrere Tage und allein das du das ganze planst, würde mir persönlich selbst sorgen machen.




Seh ich auch so...ist ja fast schon erschreckend.
Dann bist du vielleicht der erste Todesritter auf 80, kannst ihn aber nicht spielen, weil du wegen Schlafmangel ständig versuchst, den rosa Pinguin aus deinem Zimmer zu vertreiben...und der Hase mit Hut bietet dir ständig was zu knabbern an...


----------



## essey (3. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so...ist ja fast schon erschreckend.
> Dann bist du vielleicht der erste Todesritter auf 80, kannst ihn aber nicht spielen, weil du wegen Schlafmangel ständig versuchst, den rosa Pinguin aus deinem Zimmer zu vertreiben...und der Hase mit Hut bietet dir ständig was zu knabbern an...



xD

Vergiss den kleinen Kobold nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Erste DK wird er ohnehin nicht werden. Es gibt genug Leute, die sich durchziehen lassen. Man beachte den ersten 70er mit BC, der von einem ganzen Raid seiner Gilde unterstützt wurde -.-


----------



## Synid (3. November 2008)

Ich schätze die Zeit wird bei 120+ Stunden liegen.
Also 6 Tage a 3-4 stunden schlaf und du könntest 80 sein oder zumindest sehr nahe dran.

Es gibt nur ein paar kleinere Probleme zu berücksichtigen:

1. Wenn du dich quasi allein in der Scherbenwelt bewegst, werden manche quest einfach nicht schaffbar, aufgrund der masse an mobs und deren spawn rate. 

2. Keine Inis/wenige Gruppenquests in der Scherbenwelt. Ein Netter exp schub, nette items und eine abwechslung dazwischen. Ohne gehts natürlich auch. Macht meiner Meinung aber alles wieder ne Spur schwerer.

3. Überfülltes Nordend. Tja, da bist du nun in Nordend nach vielleicht 3 Tagen, mit einem haufen anderer Leute die einfach gemütlich dahin Leveln. Zuviel Leute sind nunmal auch nicht optimal. Ewige spawnzeiten, immer wieder nachschauen wo die neuen quests zu erledigen sind etc.


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

also von 55-58/59 (dk startgebiet) 
es ist überfüllt und du hast lags/wartezeiten

Dauert aber nicht soo lange.
scherbenwelt .. als einer der ersten hast du sicher freie bahn. Gruppen quests (arena event z.b. in nagrand) wirst du schlecht machen können. Evtl mit gildenhilfe.

Ab 70 werden die ganzen casuals das startgebiet zupflastern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und guide etc gibts ja noch nicht.

also ca 1 woche schätz ich schon wenn du es effektiv durchzocken kannst.
jedoch bin ich schon nach 1 weekend ohne effektiven schlaf am ende .. will ich wissen wie du das eine woche lang machen willst Oo


----------



## DonChristo (3. November 2008)

ah danke ^^ ich habe soeben 5 euro gewonnen gegen einen kumpel....wettgegenstand: b1ubb wird der erste sein, der seinen senf dazugibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw, nur so am rande...wenn ich mir gedanken machen sollte über mein freizeitverhalten und das mit deiner masse an postings multipliziere, zocke ich lieber mehr wow und schaue nich so oft ins forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten schon mal danke für die ersten tips, können gern noch mehr werden.....ich persönlich seh keinen grossen unterschied zwischen ner RL-sportart, für die man sich wochenlang vorbereitet und dann in einigen tagen alles vorbei is und man sich auspowert, und ner 1wöchigen dauerzockphase ^^ und wie gesagt: 13 jahre gastronomie härten das schlafverhalten ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich geh jetz auch mal von ca. ner woche aus, je nachdem, wie die server laufen, wie müde ich werd und wie schnell ich die überfüllten gebiete hinter mich lassen kann....

gruss, don


----------



## Fusssi (3. November 2008)

Die Frage sollte doch lauten: Kann man den DK in einer Woche auf 80 bringen ohne sich das Hirn zu toasten!??!?!?!?!??!

Wer keine Sprüche über sein RL haben will, sollte nich so Themen anfangen.
Echt mal OMG. Du hast nicht nur kein RL, nein, Du bist ein Wurm!!!

Ich wünsche Dir ne robuste Gesundheit und einen Denkanstoß

MfG


----------



## b1ubb (3. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> ah danke ^^ ich habe soeben 5 euro gewonnen gegen einen kumpel....wettgegenstand: b1ubb wird der erste sein, der seinen senf dazugibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tja, da du leider noch nicht so lang hier im forum bist bzw. du dann irgendwie doch nicht meine postings ließt,

wirst du wohl wenig posts nach 17 uhr von mir finden.


----------



## Gerti (3. November 2008)

Hm... wegen dem Startgebniet problemen, geh dann einfach nach Silithus oder in den Krater questen, da hast deine ruhe... so solltest es auf 58 an einem Tag schaffen, für 58-70 brauchst dann ca ne Woche und zu 70 auf 80 kann ich leider nichts sagen, denke aber, dass es auch so in einer Woche machbar ist.
(Ich gehe von 6 und mehr Stunden zocken pro Tag aus)


----------



## Nikz (3. November 2008)

öhm einfach mit diesem friend account ding wo du level verschenken kannst deinen dk von lvl 55 99% ep auf lvl 60 99%ep  ( geht nur bis lvl 60) hoch "schenken" nebenbei zevra abstauben und schneller sein als alle andern 
dies natürlich nur wenn du zuviel geld hast bzw das für so sinnlosen shit ausgeben willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (3. November 2008)

seh jetz schon die fettpolster xD und das ganze klebrige an der tastatur...

btt:

weis zwar nicht wie lange das dauern wird aber wenn du wirklich planst nur 2h zu pennen dann lieber am abend so gegen 19-22h da zu dieser zeit die meisten on sind und spielen würde ich abens empfehlen


----------



## Shurkien (3. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Kann schlecht sagen, wie lange man sich im DK-Startgebiet aufhalten wird. Ebenso unklar ist es, ob er ae-grinden kann.
> 
> Angenommen es geht alles wie erwartet:
> 
> ...




55 bis 60 dauert keine 4 Stunden kauf dir Beta oO


----------



## Cooko (3. November 2008)

JUnge junge junge , levetl ihr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also mcih würde au interressieren , wie lang man von 70-80 brauhct ,bzw , wann der erste 80 erreicht haben wird.........

also ich würde sagne , der erste typ wird  nach einer woche 80 sein.....oder sogar schon früher

von 55-80 bräuchtest denk au so 2 wochen , wenn du absolut freakig spielst.....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2008)

wenn man sich in der scherbenwelt gut auskannte, hat man vor patch 7-8h je level gebraucht. denke in dem maß wird es in wotlk weiterlaufen. so 140 stunden auf 80 is realistisch denke ich, wenn das nich das erste mal ist, das man überhaupt levelt


----------



## moonox (3. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> tja, da du leider noch nicht so lang hier im forum bist bzw. du dann irgendwie doch nicht meine postings ließt,
> 
> wirst du wohl wenig posts nach 17 uhr von mir finden.




1. all deine postings zu lesen geht nicht....--> 2 Wochen Urlaub nehmen dann eventuell

2. gsd, dann ist wenigstens nach 17:00 Ruhe


bekommst Du eigentlich nach dem 10.000sten Post ein T-Shirt von Buffed?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobiclaudi (3. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> ...
> Dann bist du vielleicht der erste Todesritter auf 80, kannst ihn aber nicht spielen, weil du wegen Schlafmangel ständig versuchst, den rosa Pinguin aus deinem Zimmer zu vertreiben...und der Hase mit Hut bietet dir ständig was zu knabbern an...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.


Also ich freu mich ja auch auf den DK, aber man muss den epileptischen Anfall ja nicht gleich herausfordern. Ist ja deine Sache was du im Urlaub machst, aber bitte schlaf wenigstens genug! Gibt sonst wieder negative Propaganda das PC Spiele Menschen töten..


----------



## b1ubb (3. November 2008)

moonox schrieb:


> bekommst Du eigentlich nach dem 10.000sten Post ein T-Shirt von Buffed?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



+ eine Einladung ins BuffedStudi
+ eine eigene Buffed Show
+ Buffed Premium b1ubb user
+ alle Fanartikel von Buffed
+ nen eigenen Fanartikel Shop
+ Zam ladet mich auf ein Bier ein.


----------



## moonox (3. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> + eine Einladung ins BuffedStudi
> + eine eigene Buffed Show
> + Buffed Premium b1ubb user
> + alle Fanartikel von Buffed
> ...



na dann gz


----------



## essey (3. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> 55 bis 60 dauert keine 4 Stunden kauf dir Beta oO



Ja genau - so seh ich aus o.Ô

Kauf dir mal "gesunden Verstand". Am besten im Set zusammen mit "Tüte Deutsch". Müsste es bei Ebay günstig geben. Sieht so aus, als würde das hier kaum einer nutzen...


----------



## Arasouane (3. November 2008)

Ohne Scherz: Ich hab mal ein Jahr angepeilt mit durchschnittlich 1-2h am Tag.

Warum so lange? 

Mich kotzt dieses Fast-Food-WoW derbe an. Also, wieder slow food. Im detail:

* Add-ons runter
* Jedes neue gebiet erkunden, und zwar gemütlich
* Jede ini für meinen Lvl-bereich erkunden (ohne addons, ohne guides)

mal ehrlich: WoW könnte sauschwer bzw. anspruchsvoll sein, aber jeder füllt sich mit addons ab und lernt die ini-guides auswendig.
Und dann heulen die "schnell schnell" 80er nach nem jahr:"mimimimi....mir is fad mimimi. blizz mach was. patch mir einen runter pls"

ich hoffe eine gruppe zu finden, die mit mir ohne guides die inis probiert. Und so stell ich mir vor, dass man ein jahr schwer beschäftigt is auf 80 zu kommen, wenn man bei jedem boss 30x wiped bis man kapiert was der alles kann.

Also viel spass mit Eurem "schnell schnell". Die freundin gefällts ja sicher auch, wenn du "schnell schnell" nach 50s fertig bist, wo bei ihr noch nichtmal ein tautropfen zu sehen is^^

Lg vom slow-food schurkl


----------



## Kontinuum (3. November 2008)

Leute!
Der Threadersteller ist ein offensichtlich erwachsener Mensch, der selber für sich Verantwortung zu tragen hat, und seid nicht beauftragt ihn in irgendeiner Weise zu erziehen; Wenn er in gewisser Weise (das zu verleugnen ist Selbstbetrug!) unserem geliebten WoW verfallen ist, lasst ihn doch. Er muss selber dazu in der Lage sein, seinen Spielekonsum zu regulieren bzw. nicht zu regulieren. Es ist einfach seine Sache!! Im Übrigen ist es immer noch besser bzw. weniger Schadenverursachend PC zu spielen anstatt Kriminell zu werden o.Ä
Kurzum tut er keiner Fliege was zu leide, dadurch dass er sich das "sportliche" Ziel gesetzt hat, als einer der ersten einen dk auf 80 zu zocken.
In diesem Sinne: Seid leise, lasst ihn es so machen wie ER will und gebt nicht dauernd euren Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt oT:

Wenn du dir vorher ausreichend Kohle für sämtliche Spells u. ggf. Healpots usw. anschaffst  und somit gut ohne zeitverlust durch Tode o.Ä auf die 70 kommst, solltest du schon unter umständen innerhalb von ca. 2-3 wochen auf 80 sein können.
Was man allerdings nicht mit einplanen kann, sind Serverdowntimes und starke Lags, sowie - wie bereits erwähnt - die Überfüllung v. Nordend.
Ansonsten wünsche Ich dir viel Glück dabei, dein Ziel zu erreichen und viel Spaß <-- vor allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
konti

PS: b1ubb, deine posts bringen echt nix... GARNICHTS; Posts die weder helfen noch unterstützen sind meines Erachtens nutzlos. Du fungierst hier tagtäglich als PseudoHilfsscheriff der Foren-Moderation und nutzt deine nicht mal überdurchschnittliche Intelligenz nur dafür andere Leute zurechtzuweisen und mit deiner Meinung anzukotzen, denn deine Äußerungen sind literarische Kotze, auf gut Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Sinne, auf dass du noch viele Millionen dreckige "Ey falsches Forum! Was soll das!"-Posts verfasst und dich übers Internet weiterhin mit deinem AlbertEinstein Gehirn profilieren wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (3. November 2008)

wie lange braucht man denn ca von 70-80? jetzt nicht in std angaben sondern so in wochen... sollte man für ne normal zocker also nicht 10 std tägl wow nen monat einplanen? also komplett alles aussen vor gelassen (überfülltest startgebiet ect)
Also von 60 auf 70 fand ich es wesentlich schneller nur durch inis zu rennen und hin und wieder nen q zu machen...
Hab ne stamm grp könnte also so gut wie ununterbrochen in ner ini sein da aber nicht mehr soviel trash da sein wird wird vlt das questen wieder schneller gehen!?


----------



## monthy (3. November 2008)

Wenn du es clever anstellst, dann kommst du aus dem DK Startgebiet mit LVL 58 raus. Dann sofort in die Scherbenwelt. Die ganzen Gruppenquests kannst du außen vor lassen. Genau so wie Instanzen. Die normalen Quests auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel haben mich bis LVL 62 gebracht. Ich denke das man locker nach 4 Gebieten 70 ist oder 68. Schau wo am wenigsten los ist und Queste dort. Das klappt schon.

Mfg

Ps. Die Ausrüstung vom DK am Anfang ist schon sehr gut. Das Questen geht leicht von der Hand. Wenn du ohne Cds LVLn willst dann skill Blood. So gut wie keine Downtimes. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das immer noch so ist. Spiele die Beta nicht mehr.


----------



## Toamar (3. November 2008)

Diese Action kann man doch nicht mehr als normales Spielverhalten abstempeln oder ?
Aber was ist in WoW schon normal.

Mein Record liegt bei 13 Stunden Saufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Gastwirt hat sich gefreut, und mir ging es zwei Tage schlecht. 
Denke mal wenn Du eine Woche non-Stop WoW zockst, geht es Dir noch schlechter wie mir es ergangen ist, und das ganz ohne Alcohol ^^


----------



## Shurkien (3. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Ja genau - so seh ich aus o.Ô
> 
> Kauf dir mal "gesunden Verstand". Am besten im Set zusammen mit "Tüte Deutsch". Müsste es bei Ebay günstig geben. Sieht so aus, als würde das hier kaum einer nutzen...




Wieso gesunden Verstand?

Du weißt, dass die Quest's im Dk gebiet schon 40K geben? oO
Und von 58 auf 60 dauert ca 1-2Stunden aber auch nicht länger


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> + eine Einladung ins BuffedStudi
> + eine eigene Buffed Show
> + Buffed Premium b1ubb user
> + alle Fanartikel von Buffed
> ...


lädt wollt ich nur gesagt haben xD


----------



## DonChristo (3. November 2008)

"Leute!
Der Threadersteller ist ein offensichtlich erwachsener Mensch, der selber für sich Verantwortung zu tragen hat, und seid nicht beauftragt ihn in irgendeiner Weise zu erziehen; Wenn er in gewisser Weise (das zu verleugnen ist Selbstbetrug!) unserem geliebten WoW verfallen ist, lasst ihn doch. Er muss selber dazu in der Lage sein, seinen Spielekonsum zu regulieren bzw. nicht zu regulieren. Es ist einfach seine Sache!! Im Übrigen ist es immer noch besser bzw. weniger Schadenverursachend PC zu spielen anstatt Kriminell zu werden o.Ä
Kurzum tut er keiner Fliege was zu leide, dadurch dass er sich das "sportliche" Ziel gesetzt hat, als einer der ersten einen dk auf 80 zu zocken.
In diesem Sinne: Seid leise, lasst ihn es so machen wie ER will und gebt nicht dauernd euren Senf dazu"


ich danke dir ^^ eine der besten antworten, die ich je gesehen haben...

gruss, don


----------



## Yoranox (3. November 2008)

Nikz schrieb:


> öhm einfach mit diesem friend account ding wo du level verschenken kannst deinen dk von lvl 55 99% ep auf lvl 60 99%ep  ( geht nur bis lvl 60) hoch "schenken" nebenbei zevra abstauben und schneller sein als alle andern
> dies natürlich nur wenn du zuviel geld hast bzw das für so sinnlosen shit ausgeben willst
> 
> 
> ...




No way.Man startet auf 55 mit 0 skillpunkten und für die q's im dk gebiet kriegt man stück für stück die punkte bis 55 ergo:du musst im gebiet bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (4. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nunja, nichts destotrotz
> 
> würde es wahrscheinlich mehr wie 2 wochen dauern da das Startgebiet vom Todesritter überfüllt wird usw.



Ist gar net mal so schlimm, habs aufm Beta in 3h durch gehabt, da wars wie man sich denken kann auch ziemlich voll. Glaub schlimmer wirds eher dann wenn man in die Scherbenwelt kommt (also eh direkt nachm Startgebiet mit 58), wobei sichs da dann auch wieder fix aufteilt und seitm Patch braucht man ja eh viel weniger Exp. 

Also 55 auf 70 geht sicher in 40 Stunden played mit den arg verminderten exp bis zum jeweiligen lvlup. 70 auf 80 kann ich noch net sagen hab in der beta net soviel gelvlt weil ich mir noch nicht zuviel vorwegnehmen wollte. allerdings wurd des öfteren erwähnt dass es in etwa die zeit beansprucht wie von 60 auf 70 zu bc-beginn. also wohl zwischen 1er hektischen, 2 beschäftigen oder 3-4 gemütlichen wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 played unrested wohl 50-70 Stunden auch wenn man die gebiete und quests noch nicht kennt (so ne wissenschaft ist questen dann auch net^^) 

Wäre vorsichtig geschätzt von 55 auf 80 played 90-120 Stunden was dann etwa 4 - 5 Tage (played) entsprechen würde. 

Viel schneller als 10 RL Tage wirds wohl nicht gehen, ich würd mal mit 2-3 halbwegs viel gespielten Wochen rechnen, oder mit 4-6 eher gemächlichern....oder eben mit bissl über einer wirklich sehr extremen^^


----------



## Astrakiller (4. November 2008)

Das Todesritter Startgebiet wird zwar voll sein,aber nicht so extrem wie sich das manche Vorstellen ( Phased Questen sei dank,wenn die einen die ersten apar Quests abgeschlossen haben,sehen die deine Mobs nichtmehr )..Ich denk da ähnlich wie Door81,die Scherbenwelt wird EXTREM überfüllt sein ( das war am Anfang aufm Beta Realm so,selbst um ~5:00 Uhr morgens in der Woche war dort die Hölle los )..Rechne mal damit,das du  ( je nach Realm ) die ersten 2 Wochen nicht wirklich gut vorran kommst.. ( Weder in der Scherbenwelt,dem Heulenden Fjord noch der Tundra .. Aber vor allem im Fjord! ^^)So wird es jedenfalls ganz sicher auf Gul'Dan ablaufen.Und wenn dus dann mal packst nen Paar Quests zu machen,wirste eh gegankt..

Gehen wir mal davon aus,das die Gebiete nur für dich alleine da sind,dann wär es denk ich mal so:

Todesritter 55-68 bei gemütlichen 5 Stunden spielen am Tag ungefähr 5 Tage.Von 68-80,bei gemütlichen 5 Stunden spielen am Tag ungefähr ~14 Tage.So bleibt allerdings der Gruppenspaß auf der Strecke.Und Gruppenplay ist in WOTLK wirklich sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## JahuWaldi (4. November 2008)

Also mal angenommen ich würde einen DK spielen, ich würde schonmal mit einem meiner 70er Tränke, Flasks, Equip "vorfarmen". Würde ausserdem jeden Nappel an dem ich vorbei renne um einen Buff bitten und jede Chance auf eine Gruppenq nutzen; wenn schonmal wer sucht und 4/5 Leuten hat oder so. Instanzen lohnen sich nur wenn du Gruppen für Inis findest die "weit" über deinem Level sind.
(so zumindest in BC, wer mal mit lvl 61 in Sethek war, der weiß was ich meine).

Denke wenn du zur Hauptzeit deine 3 Std schläfst (19-22 Uhr) dann solltest du es evtl in einer Woche schaffen.

Vermute danach werden 9 von 10 leisen Stimmen in deinem Kopf sagen das du nicht vollkommen verrückt bist, die 10 Stimme wird die Melodie von Tetris summen......

Sage allerdings auch RESPEKT zu soviel Mut an der Sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In diesem Sinne: viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fantal (4. November 2008)

Der erste 80er hmmh gute Frage aber ist eigentlich Egal da: Er eh sich Langweilen wird =)


----------



## razielooo (4. November 2008)

xD lasstn doch einfach spielen^^...finds zwar selber krank aber egal xD...

und...DK startgebiet überfüllt..öhm würd ich mal sagen never...denn hat blizz das net so gemacht das die DK questreihe in unterschiedlichen (zeit-)instanzen abläuft? sprich 30 spieler sind bei stufe/instanz-1 ,quasi anfang,...wo andere schun bei stufe/instanz-X , quasi bissl in der zukunft, sind!
oder irre ich mich jetzt? :-O

mfg, razze.


----------



## solary (4. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> Holla, community.....
> 
> ich plane zum erscheinen von WotLK, meinen todesritter so fix wie möglich auf 80 zu bringen ohne unterbrechnung. zu diesem zweck hab ich mir urlaub genommen (als selbständiger muss ich nur mich selber fragen
> 
> ...



Die Frage wird dir keiner genau beantworten können. Weiss jetzt auch nicht ob du in einer Gilde spielst oder eher der Einzelgänger bist.
Ich habe genau dasselbe vor wie du, bin jedoch in der glücklichen Lage als GM, dass ich vollste Unterstützung seitens meiner Gilde bekommen werde, da wir schnellst möglich mit den neuen Raids beginnen wollen.

Ich kann dir nen groben Zeitplan auflisten, mit dem ich für mich in etwa gerechnet habe:

- 2+ Std. im Anfangsgebiet / EPL (-lvl58/59)
- 1 bis 1.1/2 Tage Outland-Instanzen
- 2 Tage Northrend-Instanzen

Die Methode, sich nur auf Instanzen zu konzentrieren, ist zwar nicht die Abwechslungreichste, aber die schnellste. Die Zeitangaben sind auch nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern sehr realistisch. 
Man bekommt auch nicht viel von der Welt draussen mit, aber wen störts. Es bleibt ja immer noch genügend Zeit alles in Ruhe zu erkunden. 

So eine Spielweise liegt zwar nicht jedem, abgesehen davon, dass sie etwas gesundheitsbedenklich ist, aber wenns schnell gehen soll - bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ b1ubb:  wie bekomme ich so eine Signatur hin wie deine?


----------



## Hicks1 (4. November 2008)

Tja ich kann dir von so einer Unternehmung nur abraten.

Wenn du es wirklich durchziehn möchtest würde ich einige Dinge berücksichtigen.

Vergiss nicht regelmässig zu trinken und versuch zumindest alle 1,5 std ein paar min Pause zu machen in der du aufstehst. Am besten ne Runde um Haus. Zum einen tut frische Luft gut und zum anderen ist die Gefahr einer Thrompose bei zu langem sitzen ohne Bewegung sehr hoch.

Also gehs ruhig an und hör auf deinen Körper. Wenn sich der Meldet ignoriere ihn nicht.


----------



## Dertot (4. November 2008)

hy weiss nicht ob da schon so eine seite aufgetaucht ist hier im beitrag habs nicht ganz gelesen aber im wow-beta forum hab ich den link gefunden kannste ja mal schauen ob es hilft http://wotlk-level-guide.de/


----------



## Black Cat (4. November 2008)

du willst also allen ernstes mit wotlk release leveln? mein repeckt hast dir schon mal sicher aber nachgedacht hast vorher sicher nich^^

die 60 - 80h aus essey´s post kannst mal ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da man...
1. die gebiete und Qs nich kennt (wenn man die beta nich getestet hatte)
2. die gebiete sind wiedermal absolut überfüllt und alles weg "gefarmt" so das man sich zu 5. um einen questmob schlagen muß xD
also würd ich ehr sagen, 80 - 120h von 70 auf 80.


----------



## Nargazz (4. November 2008)

Ich würde dir raten - such dir ne Gruppe und level in den Instanzen, kommst du direkt mit 80 fertig equippt raus und kannst das zusätzliche Gold für die Quests auf Stufe 80 noch locker einstecken


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2008)

na und, soll er ne woche non stop zocken...das schadet niemandem. Er darf einfach nicht vergessen zu essen und zu trinken, dann überlebt er das schon :-)

Bei uns wirds auch ne Gilden LAN geben um zu leveln. k die dauert nicht gerade eine Woche...aber so um die 2.5 Tage :-)


----------



## Nizzle (4. November 2008)

Was hast du bitte davon wenn du vllt. nen Tag eher auf 80 bist? Is doch wayne wann man 80 is...
ob 2 tage oder 5.


----------



## Gato (4. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> + eine Einladung ins BuffedStudi
> + eine eigene Buffed Show
> + Buffed Premium b1ubb user
> + alle Fanartikel von Buffed
> ...



Failed.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. November 2008)

Ich fänd die Schätzung recht schwierig.

Ich würde mal rechnen. Bis Level 60 - 2-3h pro Level, Bis Level 70 4-5h pro Level und auf 80 locker 8h pro Level, wenn man die Quests nicht kennt.

Macht in Summe ca. 150h -> Bei 4h Unterbrechung pro Tag dauert das ca. ne Woche.

Ich habe auch ab dem 13.11. ein paar Tage Urlaub, aber ich werde wohl am Donnerstag gemütlich um 6Uhr mit meiner Frau aufstehen, gemeinsam frühstücken, Patch downloaden, Zeitung lesen und dann zum Händler meines Vertrauens fahren...

Jedem das Seine, aber gerade als Selbständiger wäre mir der Urlaub so heilig, dass ich danach auch erholt sein wollen würde.

grüße
wolke


----------



## FonKeY (4. November 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ohne Scherz: Ich hab mal ein Jahr angepeilt mit durchschnittlich 1-2h am Tag.
> 
> Warum so lange?
> 
> ...




1jahr bis lvl 80 ....dazu muss man wohl nix sagen...mir wäre das deutlich zu lange^^...aba ich weiß was du mit deinem thread hervorheben willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qex (4. November 2008)

Huhu,

ich habe mir auch mal paar Gedanken gemacht dazu.
Ich denke mal, gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten bzw mehr Lösungen. 

Zuerst einmal :

1. Die Serverwahl ? Eventuell einen kleinen lowserver und dann Transen ? Sollte dann nicht allzuvoll sein.
2. Friendaccount ? Spart 6 Stunden ? Hmmmmm obs das wert ist ?
3. Ziehen lassen bzw sich selber ziehen ? Also 2 Accounts gleichzeitig ?
4. Die Ruhezeiten ( Ja ruhezeiten, ein Kapitän schläft nicht, er ruht ! ) sollten wirklich auf die Hauptgamezeit ausgelegt sein.
5. Hust, ich bete mal das die server halten und man überhaupt spielen kann. 

Viel Erfolg Dir.
Falls noch jemand ideen zum fast leveln hat ? her damit. 

Das Qex


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob so sachen wie mobmap in nordend gehn wenn ja
dürftest du ca 3-4 wochen brauchen um auf lvl 80 zu kommen!
könnten aber auch 2-3 wochens ein wenn du wirklich vorhast nur 2-3h zu schlafen!


----------



## FonKeY (4. November 2008)

@topic........in 1.5wochen biste lvl 80 wennde wirklich soviel spielst......


----------



## Voldsom (4. November 2008)

Ich werd das mit meinem Todesritter ähnlich machen ! Habe auch dementsprechend Vorbereitungen getroffen um ein entspanntes zügiges lvln zu gewährleisten.
(zB Schriftrollen mit Verzauebrungen). Nur hab ich jetzt für lvl 80 mal nen Monat angepeilt damit ich direkt mit unserer Gilde dann schon los raiden kann.


----------



## Imira (4. November 2008)

Ich versteh gar nicht warum sich so viele darüber aufregen das er sich dafür Urlaub nimmt. Es gibt garantiert genug Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die zumindest den 13. und 14. frei haben. 

Wenn du schnell leveln willst hol dir doch einfach den QuestHelper als Addon. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht läuft der auch bei der Beta mit und dürfte dann auch die Quests für Nordend enthalten. Dann sparste dir die Sucherei in Gebieten die dir fremd sind.


----------



## RoWone (4. November 2008)

Ich werd meinen DK kurz anspielen wegen den q, werd aber mein Deff Warri als erstes auf 80 bringen da dieser Char mein Main ist und seit dem Patch richtig spaß macht zum zocken!

Schlafen kann ich Di. von 3:00 - 11:00 weil da die Server gewartet werden!  (Ich bin nicht WoW Süchtig) lol

Nein Spaß ich freu mich riesig auf die neue Erweiterung und zähle die Tage am Kalender 
.



*>>NOCH 9 Tage<<*​


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. November 2008)

das sind die leute, die dann immer im handelschannel oder lfg channel nachfragen, was aq20 heisst. hauptsache um die wette leveln und wer als erster lvl 80 ist imba. und dann mit lvl 80 das erste mal tanken oder heilen wollen und kein stück klar kommen. dann kauf dir lieber bei ebay nen charakter oder lass professionelle leveler ran - sparste dir ne menge stress und kannst in der zeit ein paar tipps lesen, was kann mein charakter eigtl alles noch, ausser einem anderen charakter folgen oder wildtiere mit angreifenbutton killen. und btw man könnte es durchaus als KRANK bezeichnen, nicht nur für ein pc spiel urlaub zu nehmen, sondern auch noch auf gesunden schlaf zu verzichten.


----------



## bruderelfe (4. November 2008)

Auch, wenn du erwachsen sein magst, so würde ich mir mal an deiner stelle sorgen um deine gesundheit machen!
Das sind genacu die süchtis die immer wieder im tv gezeigt werden!
Noch dazu will ich das spiel geiessen und net der schnellste sein, was solte das auch bringen?


----------



## Jurok (4. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> ah danke ^^ ich habe soeben 5 euro gewonnen gegen einen kumpel....wettgegenstand: b1ubb wird der erste sein, der seinen senf dazugibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich finds ok... Das sind die kleinen freuden im Leben und wenn man gerne zockt warum den nicht. Wer schon tausend mal im Urlaub war, hat auch nicht mehr so bock drauf wie beim ersten mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zudem in Urlaub gehen wieder um einiges teurer ist als ne Woche dauerzocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ja wenn alles klappt würd ich sagen wärst innerhalb von 2- max. 3 Tagen auf 70. Und von da an hab ich keine Erfahrung wie lange das dauert. Aber bei sonem Dauerzocken ja evt. nochmal 5-6 Tage. Einzigste was ich an der Aktion total "unüberlegt" finde, ist das wenn du Pech hast, alles lagt und bugt, du dann eh keine große Lust haben wirst zu zocken. Und wenn du ganz Pech hast werden die Server down gehen für paar Stunden, es wird noch einiges an fehlern etc. geben. Würde das vllt nach 2-3 Wochen nach Releas machen wenn alles mehr oder weniger wieder Stabil ist. 

Naja viel Glück und ich hoffe das Blizzard das hinbekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Planet (4. November 2008)

moonox schrieb:


> na dann gz



Du hast einen Tippfehler in deiner Signatur.


----------



## biene maya (4. November 2008)

Nach dem Marathon bist du dann selbst (ein) Tod(esritter )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norp (4. November 2008)

Am besten schnell noch 'nen Freund werben und dann 2 Chars parallel auf 60 ziehen - ein Heiler und ein DD dann geht es echt fix, ist bis zum leetking locker zu reißen für den gemeinen Hardcoregamer (hatte mich jetzt selber geworben und bin so ca. 3 Tage /played drangewesen, hab aber auch ein paar nette Achievements mitgenommen - Schlotternächtes usw.). Dann spielst Du Deinen Todesritter auf 99% zu Level 56 hoch - da kann Dein vorher hochgespielter Heiler etwas aushelfen bei, Quests solltest Du dann auch noch im Kopf haben, geht also ratzfatz. Bei den 99% angekommen schenkst Du ihm mit dem 60er vom geworbenen Account 5 Level, haust eben schnell 2 Mobs um und bäm Level 61 in knappen 3 Stunden höchstens. Damit bist Du der breiten Masse an Todesrittern in der "alten" Welt schon mal entkommen und kannst direkt die Scherbenwelt unsicher machen - da dürfte es dann gähnend leer sein und bis Du in Nordend ankommst ist die große Herde auch schon woanders. So ab 75-77 rum dürftest Du dann zum ersten mal Probleme mit den anderen Hardcorleren bekommen.


----------



## DonChristo (4. November 2008)

ich danke für die vielen teilweise sehr gut geschätzten angaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis jetz sihet der plan dann wohl so aus:

*ich führe selber nen mitternachtsverkauf bei mir in der kneipe durch (damit dürfte klar sein, wo ich bin, wenn man den wotlk-verkaufsthread liest ^^), habe also das addon um 0.01 uhr
*installieren und los( die zeit kann keiner schätzen, werden doch einige sein, die mitternachts noch loslegen)
*bis der morgen graut, dürfte es einigermassen ruhig auf den servern sein, ich spiel auf durotan, das is mittelvoll würd ich sagen
*nachdem ich direkt in meinem laden spiele, werde ich a) mit essen und getränken versorgt und b) besuchen mich genug bekannte und gäste, damit ich nich direkt einschlafe^^ und c) werde ich also rund um die uhr überwacht
*ich plan mir selber ne woche ein bis auf 80, mal sehen....bin einzelspieler, wird also wenig mit inis und gruppenquests, vor allem wenn sie random sind, das is zu gefährlich, dass dich dann wegen n paar kiddies wertvolle zeit kostet
* alle volle stunde mal 5 mins die knochen bewegen
*bis patchday 1-2 stunden schlaf pro tag hmmm  mal sehen, bin ja nich mehr der jüngste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*patchday ca 8 stunden pennen, dann endspurt

welche addons laufen denn schon stabil auf der beta? questhelper wurde genannt, was könnte noch nützlich sein....

gruss, don


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

auf jedenfall mobmap da siehst dus auch gleich weiß aber ned obs schon funktioniert!

achja könntest dus bitte hier posten oder mir ne Pm schreiben wie lange du gebraucht hast und wie du dich jetzt fühlst 
oder ob du noch lebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (4. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> tja, da du leider noch nicht so lang hier im forum bist bzw. du dann irgendwie doch nicht meine postings ließt,
> 
> wirst du wohl wenig posts nach 17 uhr von mir finden.



na gib ihm nicht noch Tips ... sein Kumpel soll ja die 5 Euro zurückgewinnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: äähm... ja, alles wird überfüllt sein, Server werden wieder Schwierigkeiten haben und wenn Du (wie ich) auf nem PvP-Server bist (schlechte Wahl),
wirst Du ständig gegankt....so ist das Leben

Grüße


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. November 2008)

und ganz am Rande.. Schlafentzug (wurde) wird als Folter benutzt.. Und das nicht ohne Grund..   Kann sogar tödlich sein.. 

aus dem Grund spare Ich mir jeden weiteren Kommentar


----------



## predox (4. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> + eine Einladung ins BuffedStudi
> + eine eigene Buffed Show
> + Buffed Premium b1ubb user
> + alle Fanartikel von Buffed
> ...




hmm ich hab aber schon user (user, nicht mods!) hier gesehen die haben mehr posts als du b1ubb...


----------



## echterman (4. November 2008)

ich finde das immer so geil, wenn jemand son vorschlag macht wie der TE, dass alle heulen/flamen/mitleid aussprechen weil jemand so was machen will, weil sie wissen das sie das auch gerne machen würden.

also wenn ich ehrlich bin, würd ich das machen wenn ich die zeit und das geld hätte. weil macht man ja nicht immer ist ja nur ne einmalige aktion und von daher...

also ich denke das du recht fix auf lvl58-60 bist... in BC  haste ruhe weil alle im neuen content sind also wird lvl 70 schnell am start sein... einzig das startgebiet vom DK wird derbe überfüllt sein. und ab lvl 70 gehts nach nordend und da du da nicht alles direkt findest wirds halt länger dauern.

naja, ich bin froh das ich erst ende des monats wieder anfang zu zocken, dann sind die meisten leute schon aus den startgebieten in nordend raus...


----------



## X-eln (4. November 2008)

omg was es für kranke menschen gibt...


----------



## Roy1971 (4. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> Holla, community.....
> 
> ich plane zum erscheinen von WotLK, meinen todesritter so fix wie möglich auf 80 zu bringen ohne unterbrechnung. zu diesem zweck hab ich mir urlaub genommen (als selbständiger muss ich nur mich selber fragen
> 
> ...



Und als 80er dann rummeckern, dat nix zu tun ist.... wie sinnvoll.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. November 2008)

X-eln schrieb:


> omg was es für kranke menschen gibt...



man muss sich aber der gesellschaft anpassen (ab und zu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warzone (4. November 2008)

Sagt mal war da nicht etwas das er im anfangsgebiet questen MUSS ?!? denke so an quests inkl skillpunkten usw ?!? wenn ja denke ich wird es erheblich verzögert da es ja am anfang extrem überfüllt ist ! *gg*

gruß


----------



## Sayonara Simon (4. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> Holla, community.....
> 
> ich plane zum erscheinen von WotLK, meinen todesritter so fix wie möglich auf 80 zu bringen ohne unterbrechnung. zu diesem zweck hab ich mir urlaub genommen (als selbständiger muss ich nur mich selber fragen
> 
> ...



also mal ehrlich...dich kann man getrost als hardcore suchti bezeichnen^^ also mit einer woche wüsst ich viiiiiiiiiiiieeeeel besseres anzufangen als mich 24/7 an rechner zu setzen. mit der süßen was unternehmen etc..... aber b2t es wird ewig dauern (schätze mal ca 3 wochen mindestens) weil das startgebiet 100 pro überfüllt sein wird.


----------



## Ollowiana (4. November 2008)

Ich denke man als neuer Todesritter und auch als 70ger weit mehr als eine woche brauch um auf 80 zu kommen da ja die server überlastet sein werden, wie bugs in nordend sind, du alle spells erstmal austesten musst und du keine der neuen quests kennen wirst.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. November 2008)

BC hat ja ein Franzose in einer Megazeit auf 70 gebracht. (Nagel mich nicht fest, aber es war weniger als ein Tag)

Also am besten Du suchst einen gleichgesinnten, oder 2-3 die immer mitspielen. Am besten einen weiteren Todesritter
und hast einen Mage an der Hand der permanent Wasser und Brot liefert.

Ich schätze Du wirst ca. 2 Stunden pro Level bis Level 60 brauchen, dann ca. 3 Stunden/Level bis 70. Also bei meinem
letzten 70er wars jetzt so. _(/played war immer an die 3 Stunden)_

Allerdings war ich meistens erholt, da ich nur so an die 3x pro Woche Abends spiele.

In Nordend wird es wohl ein wenig länger dauern, da ja alles neu ist und man auch mal suchen muss. 

Und vergiss eines nicht, in der ersten Woche werden Abends die Server regelmässig abrauchen, Instanzen einen nicht 
mehr rein oder raus lassen und alles TOTAL überrannt sein.

Also, ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, viel Spaß und übertreibs nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (4. November 2008)

Hm 55 -60 locker an einen Tag. 60 - 70 nach dem Patch etwa 2-3 Tage. Und lvl 70 - 80 hab ich in der Beta (!) in 5 Tagen mit Fury gemacht.


----------



## Flooza (4. November 2008)

OT: muss der Todesritter nicht die ersten 3 lvl selber machen wegen der Talentpunktvergabe? So würde das mit dem Freundeaccount nciht funktionieren. Bin mir nicht so sicher, hab nur in der Beta 1 lvl gemacht.

@ TE find ich sau geil deine Aktion. Ein Ziel setzten und voll durch ziehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. November 2008)

X-eln schrieb:


> omg was es für kranke menschen gibt...



Ich hoffe das sagst Du einem beim Ironman, Marathonlauf und ähnlichem mal ins Gesicht.

Einem der grad vom K2 geklettert kommt, einem der auf dem Motorrad die Dakar fährt, einem Bungeejumper, 
einem der gerne mit Haien taucht, einem der die Welt auf einem Fahrrad umrundet.
Oder am Flughafen zu 5 jungen Kerls die lauthals verkünden gleich im Ballerman sich 5 Tage ins zu Koma saufen.

Haltet doch bitte mal den Ball flach und Eure Kommentare so, als würdet ihr demjenigen das ins Gesicht sagen....


----------



## wargi (4. November 2008)

das woll wir auch machen wir haben uns für 4 tage ein i-net cafe gemietet do wird dann durchgehen gezockt bis 80 !


----------



## bma (4. November 2008)

> + eine Einladung ins BuffedStudi
> + eine eigene Buffed Show
> + Buffed Premium b1ubb user
> + alle Fanartikel von Buffed
> ...



epic fail...


----------



## Diaboli (4. November 2008)

WoW super Idee, nur noch am PC sitzen und ein unwichtiges durchschnittliches Game zocken, nur damit man irgendwie rumprollen kann.

Nicht schlecht, was gibt es den auch wichtigeres?

Hmm denke manche Leute sollten zum Selbstschutz weggesperrt werden.

Solch ein verhalten ist nicht normal und äußerst krank.

Tip:

Verkauf dein Rechner und geh raus!!


----------



## m@r1@n (4. November 2008)

moonox schrieb:


> 1. all deine postings zu lesen geht nicht....--> 2 Wochen Urlaub nehmen dann eventuell
> 
> 2. gsd, dann ist wenigstens nach 17:00 Ruhe
> 
> ...


minastirit oder wie der heißt hat mehr posts wenn ich mich ent täusch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (4. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so...ist ja fast schon erschreckend.
> Dann bist du vielleicht der erste Todesritter auf 80, kannst ihn aber nicht spielen, weil du wegen Schlafmangel ständig versuchst, den rosa Pinguin aus deinem Zimmer zu vertreiben...und der Hase mit Hut bietet dir ständig was zu knabbern an...



jo... da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben...

ich spiel ja auch schon ne ganze Zeit WOW... mittlerweile hab ich meine Frau angesteckt... vor zwei Wochen etwa...
Heute nacht ging ich ins Bett... sie war schon am schlafen - hatte sie aus SW vertrieben und ins Bett gescheucht da sie heute Frühschicht hat...

... da hebt sie schlaftrunken den Kopf und sagt "Schatz Du musst aus dem Berg raus... die Oger kommen..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich guck sie an und sag :"Schlaf weiter..."

in disem Sinne: durchmachen tät ich an der Stelle vom TE sicher nicht...


----------



## Laxera (4. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jedoch bin ich schon nach 1 weekend ohne effektiven schlaf am ende .. will ich wissen wie du das eine woche lang machen willst Oo



das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (coke, Kaffee....aber halt nur im notfall, ich meine die ersten 30h sollten ohne gehen (sofern du nicht in nem Kabuff sitzt wo der sauerstoff langsam abnimmt ^^) und dann kannst noch ein paar stunden mit durchhalten, dann 6h (drunter würde ich nicht gehen) schlafen und dann das ganze nochmal (dann solltest wenn du es gut machst 70 sein) und dann auf 80 würde ich sagen das du noch 2-3 ähnliche Tage drauf legen kannst dann bist in 5 tagen 80.....

wobei du, wie schon erwähnt, laggs, server downs (werden nicht sehr stabil sein nach dem addon...ich meine wir haben ja beim letzten patch schon gesehen wie die server instabil waren...) einplanen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: werde wohl mit DK warten bis das startgebiet so einigermaßen leer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich kenne den DK ja schon vom Beta-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (4. November 2008)

Ich freue mich richtig auf den Tag an dem Wotlk in den Handel kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. dann habe ich endlich mal einen Grund meinen Aufenthalt auf Muglol nicht zu verfluchen =/
Wenn dann die Login-Server sich wieder erholt haben nach den ersten 2-3 Tagen werde ich ganz gemütlich
zocken können.. evtl. sogar den DK ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. November 2008)

Also ich rate dir davon ab den das ist nun wircklich schon krank. 1-2 Stunden wirste nicht aus halten wenn du das ne Woche durchziehst.
Sowas geht an dein Körper nicht einfach so dran vorbei das wirste dan merken.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Alkazaba (4. November 2008)

Wenn du schnell und sinnvoll spielst, dir vorher aus der Beta Questbeschreibungen oder ein entsprechendes Addon besorgst schaffst du es in
30 STUNDEN PLAYED ! (das die ingame spielzeit)


----------



## Schlamm (4. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also von 55-58/59 (dk startgebiet)
> es ist überfüllt und du hast lags/wartezeiten


Ich denk nicht, zumindest bei ihm net...er wird das addon ja direkt nachts bekommen(denke ich mal), dort werden zwar einige sein, aber bis zum morgern wann alle anderen das, oder zumindest der großteil es bekommt wird er schon in der scherbenwelt sein....


----------



## hanktheknife (4. November 2008)

> 1-2 stunden schlaf am tag sollten für einige tage machbar sein, ich komm aus der gastronomie und bin schlafmangel gewohnt


Und wenn der Urlaub zu ende ist, bist du seelisch tot, ist es das wert? Du mußt noch jung sein.


----------



## Dyrer (4. November 2008)

Sry ich spiele auch Gern WoW und auch oft aber das ist übertrieben was du vorhast.
Aber Letzendlich ist das ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Voldsom (4. November 2008)

Wesentlich interssanter als Leute wie der TE finde ich den Anteil der Leute die sich einbilden alles Werten zu müssen und der Meinung sind das Ihre Sicht der Dinge der einizig wahre Maßstab sei.
Insbesondere Wertungen wie der TE sei "Krank" zeugen nicht unbedingt von Tolleranz sondern eher von Ignoranz und Arroganz.

Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben und hoffe mal für dich das du das ereichst was du dir von dieser Marathon-Aktion erhoffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (4. November 2008)

Ich würde paar Tage mehr frei nehmen als geplant :O

Die Server werden die ersten Tage nicht laufen -_-

Avane


----------



## Hinterhältiger (4. November 2008)

hf und gl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (4. November 2008)

Ich werde auch einen Todesritter Spielen aber ich fange damit am 14 oder 15.11 an und mach das ganz gemütlich da ich ein Spieler bin der so oder so nie im Endgamecontent spielen wird ( Zeitmangel ) wird mir so schnell nicht langweilig.Aber der TE tut mir echt leid.


----------



## Kronis (4. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Ich würde paar Tage mehr frei nehmen als geplant :O
> 
> Die Server werden die ersten Tage nicht laufen -_-
> 
> Avane




Naja als BC raugekommen ist hat alles super geklappt zumindest auf meinem Server Frostwolf


----------



## Variolus (4. November 2008)

Da Durotan ein PvE-Server ist, wirst du also keine Probleme mit Gankern haben. Spart grob geschätzt schonmal 2-3 Tage ^^
Wenn du Glück hast und von unnötigen Serverdowntimes verschont bleibst, sollte es in 1,5 Wochen schaffbar sein, danach hättest du noch ne halbe Woche um dich zu erholen. Wobei ich von einer täglichen Spielzeit ausgehe, die mit deinen Arbeitszeiten vergleichbar wären, in der Gastronomie meist über 8 Std eher so 10... 
Dass du dabei einiges an Storyinhalten, der netten Umgebung und auch die ersten Punkte für die Ruffraktionen verpassen wirst ist teilweise nicht tragisch, läßt sich ja mit deinem (bisherigen?) Main nachholen (Paladine leveln sich gut gemächlich ^^) und Ruf kann man auch auf Level 80 noch farmen.

Trotzdem achte auf deine Gesundheit und übertreib nicht, wäre schade, wenn man in den Nachrichten hört: "WoW, das wahre Killerspiel, erster WoWler nach wochenlangem, exsessivem Spiel tot vom Stuhl gekippt..."


----------



## Theck (4. November 2008)

He sry aba das is so opfer like du nimms dir urlaub damit du wow zocken kanns wills von 55-80 mit kaum schlaf? DAs ist krank so wie es aussieht hast du kein rl und auch sons nix zu tun abaer vile spaß bei deiner aktion +

Ca 150 stunden


----------



## Nightwraith (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *  Freak * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kennst aber die Stories von wegen nach 3 Tagen dauerzocken tot und so?


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. November 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Leute!
> Der Threadersteller ist ein offensichtlich erwachsener Mensch, der selber für sich Verantwortung zu tragen hat, und seid nicht beauftragt ihn in irgendeiner Weise zu erziehen; Wenn er in gewisser Weise (das zu verleugnen ist Selbstbetrug!) unserem geliebten WoW verfallen ist, lasst ihn doch. Er muss selber dazu in der Lage sein, seinen Spielekonsum zu regulieren bzw. nicht zu regulieren. Es ist einfach seine Sache!! Im Übrigen ist es immer noch besser bzw. weniger Schadenverursachend PC zu spielen anstatt Kriminell zu werden o.Ä
> Kurzum tut er keiner Fliege was zu leide, dadurch dass er sich das "sportliche" Ziel gesetzt hat, als einer der ersten einen dk auf 80 zu zocken.
> In diesem Sinne: Seid leise, lasst ihn es so machen wie ER will und gebt nicht dauernd euren Senf dazu
> ...




Du gefällst mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin net so der gute formulierer,... das trifft meine gedanken sehr gut zu dem thema. Ich schaff es nie meine Gedanken aufzuschreiben.^^ hihi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. November 2008)

Kennst Du die Geschichte von der Spinne in der Yuccapalme?


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2008)

Schau einfach dass es Dir nicht so ergeht wie in folgendem Artikel:



> PC-Spieler fällt tot um
> 
> Seine Spielsucht vor dem Computer ist einem 28-jährigen Südkoreaner zum Verhängnis geworden. Nach 49 Stunden ununterbrochenen Spielens in einem Internetcafé in der südlichen Stadt Daegu brach der Mann in der vergangenen Woche vor dem Bildschirm zusammen und starb, berichteten koreanische Zeitungen am Mittwoch. Er habe zwei Tage nicht geschlafen und gegessen. Die Ärzte vermuteten, dass er einem Herzinfarkt erlag.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.n-tv.de/565309.html


----------



## Quintusrex (4. November 2008)

ob ich die Idee gut finde, lass ich mal dahingestellt.

ich hab meinen DK auf der Beta nach knapp 3 Stunden Spielzeit aus dem Startgebiet mit LV 58 raus gehabt. 

von 58 auf 70 wird es dann schwieriger, ich schätze mal 4 - 5 Stunden werden es nach dem EP Nerf immer noch pro Level sein.

Richtig übel wird es dann im Nordend, weil Du dann zumindest bei den named Mobs ne Nummer ziehen kannst und ich glaube nicht, dass Dir normal Spieler den Vortritt lassen werden, nur weil Du nen Levelrekord aufstellen willst.

Dazu kommt, dass Du ab Lv 65 wieder komplett in Grün rumlaufen wirst und deswegen etwas länger pro gegner brauchen wirst

wenn es optimal läuft würde ich sagen  10 Tage reine Spielzeit.


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2008)

Get Rl!
Ich möchte dir als ernst gemeinten Tipp raten WoW mehr als Hobby zu behandeln und nicht als Lebensinhalt---


----------



## dr_michi (4. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Get Rl!
> Ich möchte dir als ernst gemeinten Tipp raten WoW mehr als Hobby zu behandeln und nicht als Lebensinhalt---



Sagt derjenige der in seiner Signatur in ÜBERMENSCHLICHER GRÖSSE schreibt wann WOTLK kommt ^^

"Noch 9 Tage bis World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King !!!"


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. November 2008)

Sind Hobbys kein Lebensinhalt?

grüße
wolke


----------



## Azuriel (4. November 2008)

RESPEKT .. finds einfach ne geile aktion .. wenn ich könnte würd ichs auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wie geht denn die story mit der spinne und der yuccapalme? ^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. November 2008)

Mal eine Frage: Sind Hobbys kein Lebensinhalt?


----------



## Contactman (4. November 2008)

Mahlzeit

Ganz abgesehen von dem Thema, welches schon ziemlich krank ist. 1-2 Stunden Schlaf, kann mir erzählen wer will, ist nicht normal. Aber jedem seins.
Dazu kommt dann noch die Aussage, dass du Selbständig in der Gastronomie tätig bist und dir dann mal eine Woche frei nimmst. Entweder läuft der Laden
so gut, dass du zu machen kannst oder du kannst es dir leisten, dass deine Angestellten eine Woche den Laden allein führen. Sollte Situation eins zutreffen,
hätte ich mit meiner Zeit besseres zutun, als WoW zu zocken. Wow ist ein Spiel und sollte Spass machen und ist nicht mit Leistungssport vergleichbar, welcher
im übrigen auch kein Spass ist.

@b1ubb: Jemand der 5 min nach dem ein Thema erstellt worden ist schon seinen Senf dazu gegeben hat und sagt er erstellt nur Posts bis 17 Uhr, weil er
              dann im WoW unterwegs ist, sollte nicht über das wahre Leben sprechen. Die andere Frage wäre da noch, was du vor 17 Uhr machst? Keine Arbeit?
              Und wenn doch, sollte dir dein Chef mal was zum schaffen geben. Du musst doch den ganzen Tag auf neue Beiträge warten.

So das war es erstmal von mir, denn meine Mittagspause ist vorbei.

Und Tschüss.


----------



## Jockurt (4. November 2008)

Also wenn du einfach nur schnell leveln willst, wuerde ich dir empfehlen erstmal 'nen Rested-Bonus zu kriegen. So hast du ungefaehr 2h pro Level von 60-70 wenn du konstant spielst. (Hatte ich zumindest)
Und wenn du erstmal in Northrend bist, gibt es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht genug Leute die da schon waren/noch sind, die Daten an QuestHelper weiterleiten, von daher wird es dann schon recht schwierig schnell die richtigen Sachen zu finden.
Wie auch immer, machs gut, wenn du nicht der erste bist, wirst du wenigstens einer der ersten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (4. November 2008)

also 3 stunden am tag müssen schon sein, damit man nicht krank wird.

ansonsten schafft man es vielleicht in ner woche auf 2. für das startgebiet des todesritter kommt man nach 1 oder 2 stunden raus, wenn man die quests kennt und hilfe (andere todesritter) hat. nach dem startgebiet dann einfach schnell nach og und da ne quest abgeben und ab geht es in die scherbenwelt, wo man alleine rund 3-4 stunden pro level im schnitt braucht. in ner gruppe geht es natürlich wieder schneller und die beste questroute wäre auch ganz sinnvoll (wenn man die ganzen anfangsinstanzen abklappert geht es sehr schnell vorran).

das kann man je nachdem ob man alleine spielt oder in der gruppe nen tag oder 2.

in northrend wird es dann so werden wie in der scherbenwelt. wenn man die gebiete kennt und in ner gruppe ist, dann schafft man locker 1-2 lvl pro tag.

und der erst hatte damals nur knapp einen tag (waren glaube ich 20 stunden played) von 60 auf 70 gebraucht und hatte das in 2 sitzungen zusammen mit seiner gilde gemacht (mobs gepullt, getagged und die gilde hat die dann umgehauen).


----------



## Shedanhul (4. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> tja, da du leider noch nicht so lang hier im forum bist bzw. du dann irgendwie doch nicht meine postings ließt,
> 
> wirst du wohl wenig posts nach 17 uhr von mir finden.



War das ne Andeutung über dein Rl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: ich denk es lohnt sich mehr seinen Main auf 80 zu lvln und vllt gemütlich nen Dk nebenbei oder nachm Main.
Ich werd für meinen Teil erstmal Jäger und Schami auf 80 lvln und vllt danach n DK, wenn das Raiden nich schon in vollem Gange is


----------



## Duciducduc (4. November 2008)

im ernst, das leveln als dk wird echt lange dauern,da hunderte oder vllt tausende andere mit dem anfangen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
du musst immer auf respawn der questmobs warten,warten bis die mob kommen die die questitem droppen und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .naja und 2 std schlaf am tag find ich nen bissle übertrieben,schlaf dich lieber aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .sonst könnte as übel werden 

mfg


----------



## King-Merte (4. November 2008)

also es ist ein cooler plan aber ich denk mal wenn du schon schlafmangel gewohnt bist würd ich mir die zeit nehmen mal 10 stunden zu pennen ^^ das spiel rennt ja nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst würd ichs auch gern machen mich n paar wochen mit nem kumpel vonner sql berulauben lassen um Lich King zu zocken ^^ da hast dus wirklich besser xD von daher das ich auf meinen abschluss hinarbeiten muss -.-

aber wenn dus surchziehst wünsch ich dir viel spaß und viel erfolg dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (4. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> ich danke für die vielen teilweise sehr gut geschätzten angaben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sei mir jetzt nicht bös- und wer immer mich flamen will darf mich flamen- aber ich find deine idee richtig bekloppt. du machst deine gesundheit kaputt und nimmst dir irgendwie den spaß am spiel...was bringts dir so schnell lvl 80 zu sein?
musst du dadurch irgendetwas kompensieren?


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

haste dir schon nen namen reserviert? will hin und wieder mal vorbeischauen und gucken welches lvl mitlerweile bist


----------



## DonChristo (4. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> haste dir schon nen namen reserviert? will hin und wieder mal vorbeischauen und gucken welches lvl mitlerweile bist



yo, name is schon reserviert....ich werde den jeweiligen stand der dinge hier im eingangsthread posten ^^ da können dann einige auch checken, ob ich noch lebe , es wurden ja schon befürchtungen geäussert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> lvl 55 bis 60 = ca. 7 Stunden
> LVL 60 bis 70 (schnelleres Leveln nach dem Patch) = ca. 30 Stunden
> Lvl 70 bis 80 = ca. 60 bis 80 Stunden.



Damit bin ich nicht zufrieden.

1. Ich glaube nicht, dass man 60-70 an einem Tag schafft. Ich hab für 67-70 einen Tag gebraucht, mit nem Enhancer.
Mit WotLK wird das zwar bisschen schneller gehen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es so schnell gehen wird.
2. 60-70 und 70-80 haben bei dir einen Unterschied von 50 Stunden. Laut Blizzard soll das Leveln von 60-70 und 70-80 ungefähr gleichlange dauern.

Zum Thread: mhhh, schätze mal gut anderthalb Wochen, wenn du es ernst meinst mit dem Rundumdieuhrzocken.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass du es mit so wenig Schlaf durchhälst, die ganze Zeit vorm Pc zu hocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gl undso!


----------



## Jacky1977 (6. November 2008)

Ich habe überhaupt keinen Zweifel daran das Du das schaffen kannst, auch ohne tod vom Stuhl zu fallen oder rosa Elephanten zu sehen. 
Aber ob Dein Umfeld es schafft Dir diesen Spaß zu gönnen, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Erstens kommt es anderes. Und zweitens als man denkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

Jacky1977 schrieb:


> Erstens kommt es anderes. Und zweitens als man denkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da fehlen 2 subjekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malgurion (6. November 2008)

also ich würde dir empfehlen
dominos zu instalieren ist sozusagen bongos 3 opben rechts bekommst dann son weissen buten bei der karte da kannste einstellen wenn du nich klassischesch interface magst^^
ansonten tränke tränke und elexiere^^ wenn du schon allein qwesten willst dann stärker machen^^
ansonsten hm...jezt einkaufen denke jezt nicht weil eben diese ganze sache mit den kreuterpreise steigen in die höhe wegen inschriftenkunde kacke leuft....im notfall alchemie selba lernen und kreutern 
ansonten omni cc als addon is noch gut weil siest dann wie lange das noch dauert bis du den gleichen angriff wieder machen kannst ect.


----------



## erwo (6. November 2008)

Hi,

abgesehen davon das es ziemlich krank ist, und vermutlich nicht
so richtig spass macht ,)

Mindestens 6 Stunden Schlaf sollten sein, dann ist man fitter, und
kommt alleine schon deshalb viel schneller voran.

Ausserdem würde ich mittendrin nochmal ein, zwei Stunden etwas
anderes machen.

Sonst hat man permanent Sekundenschlafphasen etc. und man
kann sich nicht konzentrieren, auch wenn es nur WoW ist ,) - wenn
man 3 Mal überlegen muss wo man eigentlich hinlaufen wollte,
dauert der Weg dahin am Ende auch 3 Mal so lange.

Und eins auch noch, massig Koffein [1] o.ä. wird auch nicht unbedingt
förderlich sein, ideale Laufwege und eine Übersicht der Quests
im Hinterkopf machen es Effektiver, als wie ein Verrückter auf
einzelne Mobs einzudreschen (auch wenn die dann ne sekunde
schnelelr down sind).

Am schnellsten geht natürlich grinden, aber alleine ist das nix,
nur die ganzen, nicht zu schweren Quests machen, daran wirst
nicht vorbeikommen.

Was noch wichtig wäre, ist Ausrüstung. Kenne mich im Moment
nicht aus was es in WoW so gibt. Aber das ab LVL 70 passende,
nicht gebundene Gegenstände (Crafting, aber auch aus den
normalen Instanzen oder sonstwas) im Briefkasten des Chars
beretis bereitliegen, sollte selbstverständlich sein ,)

Gruss,
erwo
[1] http://www.initiative.cc/Artikelfotos/Spinnennetze.jpg


----------



## anel69anel (6. November 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> PS: b1ubb, deine posts bringen echt nix... GARNICHTS; Posts die weder helfen noch unterstützen sind meines Erachtens nutzlos. Du fungierst hier tagtäglich als PseudoHilfsscheriff der Foren-Moderation und nutzt deine nicht mal überdurchschnittliche Intelligenz nur dafür andere Leute zurechtzuweisen und mit deiner Meinung anzukotzen, denn deine Äußerungen sind literarische Kotze, auf gut Deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieser Mann spricht mir aus der Seele. Ich danke dir!

Edit: Sein ganzer Post hat alle die Fragen vom TH beantworten und alle anderen flamer plattgemacht. 
Wär ich ein Admin würde ich alle Posts löschen, seinen da lassen und den Thread schliessen!


----------



## paraa (6. November 2008)

Vllt. hilft dir das: http://www.joanasworld.com/docs/Youngs-DK-...ation-Guide.pdf


----------



## Shrukan (6. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich würde WoW lassen.
> 1 - 2 Std Schlafen für mehrere Tage und allein das du das ganze planst, würde mir persönlich selbst sorgen machen.
> 
> nunja, nichts destotrotz
> ...



xD also wenn er die Zeit hat soll er sich die nehmen.

Ich für meinen Teil spiele das Spiel aus Spaß und spiele das net in einem Tempo, damit ich so schnell wie möglich 80 bin.
Was bringt es dir einer unter 50 80ern in 2 Wochen zu sein?


----------



## Balanvallet (6. November 2008)

oha na du hast dir ja was vorgenommen.....ich werd auch sofort mit nem deathknight anfangen, solange lich king noch überfüllt is.....und dann werd ich sowieso schon so weit sein das ich ihn gleich auf 70 bring^^

das startgebiet is glaub ich sogar instanziert man sieht dort nur spieler bzw sind spieler mit einem dort die auf dem selben storystand sind

is ja wien aufbau da


----------



## Sjul (6. November 2008)

Das könnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> Das könnte dir helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Laxera (6. November 2008)

zum baum des DK, das ist einfach: Unheilig (kenne den vom beta server, wie auch den blut baum) da er dir den vorteil eines Dauerhaften (bis er halt stirbt) ghules der auch noch steuerbar ist bietet (kann einen mob abhalten dich anzugreifen wenn du schon 2-3 hast etc.)

fläschchen etc. hab ich leider keinen plan (hab bisher auf live server keine nahkämpfer - zumindest auf lvl 70)

addons? gute frage (hab in der beta ohne gespielt, hat so schon genug gelagged 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Namir (6. November 2008)

Also ich würd gerne mal noch ein paar "Kein RL?" und "Besorg dir ein Hobby gesundes Hobby" in den Raum werfen. 
Aber ich bin ja selber auch nicht viel besser und spiel manchmal über das gesunde Mass hinaus.


Dann fass ich mal zusammen, was ich zum Thema zu sagen habe:
(Besserwisserische ^^) Ratschläge:
-Ich würde dir auf alle Fälle mind. 4-6 Stunden Schlaf empfehlen, vor allen, da es mehr als nru 1-2 Nächte so sein werden. Dadurch bist du auch ein wenig ausgeruhter und kannst dich besser konzentrieren (was auch weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde).
-Dann würd ich dir zwischendurch auch noch Pausen empfehlen. Geh eine halbe Stunde laufen/joggen oder koch dir was. Dabei kann man sich wieder sammeln und weiter überlegen, was zu tun ist (und ein kurzer Tapetenwechsel ist immer erfrischend).

Schätzungen:
-Bis du aus dem Todesrittergebiet kommen wirst, wird's nicht so lange dauern. Es wird zwar überfüllt sein, da aber das Startgebiet eigentlich ein paar Gebiete sind,  das sich je nach Dk-Quest-Entwicklung verändert wird sich die Überfüllung schneller legen als erwartet. Jedenfalls empfehle ich dir keine Schlafpause einzulegen, bis du aus dem Gebiet draussen bist. Schätzung - 5-6h
-Wenn du aus dem Gebiet rauskommst, dann bist du schon 57 und kurz vor der Scherbenwelt und da levelt es sich dann ruckzuck. Man hat ja die benötigten EP runtergesetzt. Schätzung - 20-25h (Sagen wir mal 30 bis 35 h und du bist lvl 70.)
-Dann kommst du schon wieder in ein total überlaufenes Gebiet ^^ ! Und da hab ich nicht so wirklich Ahnung, wie lange es geht. Der schnellste von 60 auf 70 hat ja einen Tag gebraucht, weil seine Gilde ihn "gezogen" hat. Und der schnellste von 1 auf 70 hat (mit guter Vorbereitung) 10 Tage (à 18h spielen) gebraucht. Schätzung - 5h pro Level, aso nochmals 50h bis 80
-Also alles in allem schätze ich mal: 80-90 Stunden oder so. Also 4 Tage, wenn du 20h am Tag spielst.
Dann hast du aber noch keine Berufe und auch sonst nicht viel (also keine Queststory gelesen, keine Ini gemacht usw., einfach nur Quest annehmen, machen, abgeben und wieder von vorne).

Addons:
-Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall das Addon "Questhelper" empfehlen. Es ist meines Wissens zwar noch nicht für Nordend, aber in der Scherbenwelt wird das deine Levelzeit ungemein verringern.
-Dann je nach dem, ob du ein Fan von "Scrolling Combat Text" bist oder sonst was auch immer.
-Die meisten Addons werden sich nicht ändern müssen, da ja mit dem letzten grossen Patch die Prinzipien von WotLK gekommen sind.
-Boss Mod und Omen und Dmgmeter brauchst du ja auch alles nicht, da du ja sowieso nur alleine levelst bis 80.
-Und ein Addon, das dir gegnerische Zauber anzeigt wäre auch sehr nützlich.

Ausrüstung:
-Damit du schnell voran kommst sollte auch deine Ausrüstung nicht allzu schlecht sein. Das ist aber nicht so das Problem, wenn du darauf achtest, dass du mehr solche Quests machst, die dir als Belohnung halt Equip liefern (gibt's in der Scherbenwelt am Anfang zu Hauf und WotLK dann sicher auch). Manchmal musst du dann halt Kollegen fragen ob sie dir helfen für eine Gruppenquest (wie z.b. die Nagrand-Arenaquest).
-Der Todesritter ist ja sehr stark waffenschadenabhängig, also würde ich darauf achten, dass du immer eine recht gute Waffe hast.

Skillung:
-Zum alleine leveln denk ich mal, dass Blut gut sein könnte. Ich hab aber nicht in der Beta gespielt und weiss nicht wirklich was :-(. Aber was ich so von den buffed-filmchen erfahren habe ist Blut sehr praktisch mit Selbstheilungen, dass du eigentlich nie was essen musst, sondern immer nur killen kannst.


So, ich glaube ich habe genug geschrieben :-D
Viel Spass beim leveln und schlaf dich vorher noch ordentlich aus :-P

Grüsse
Namir

PS: Iss Gemüse, Fastfood ist nicht so gesund ^^


----------



## Georan (6. November 2008)

james lvling guides benutzn, die sind pew pew <_<


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (6. November 2008)

gönne dir lieber 3 stunnden schlaf

blut zum solo-spiel da du brutalste selbst-heilung erhälts
und so kurzere regg pausen einlegen musst

setz bei fläschchen und futter wahl auf zeug was stärke erhöht 
da fast alle angriffe und zauber mit stärke skalieren
natürlich darfst du ausdauer usw. net vergessen

dann gibts noch glyphen aber die werden warscheinlich sack teuer da manche sehr geldgeil sind^^

naja wünsche dir viel spass beim "suchten"^^


----------



## Bogenchamp (6. November 2008)

ähm jetzt ma so es gibt leute die hocken sich 2 wochen aufs motorrad und machen ne tour über afrika sind das jetzt freaks ohne rl ?!
dann gibt es leute die fahren skateboard wie die wahnsinigen sind die lebensmüde ?!
dann gibt es leute die springen wände hoch springen 2-3 meter runter sind das opfer ohne rl ?! 



also lasst ihn doch ma ihn ruhe seine 2 wochen zocken geselschaft hatter doch also wird das rl wohl nich alzukurz kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 


aber denkt ma alle daran das der dk die qs im startgebiet so gut wie alle machen muss 

dann würd ich empefehlen die höllenfeuerhalbinsel auszulassen und gleich in die zangars zu gehen dann kurz bis 64 wälder von terrokar danach nagrand bis 67 und bis 69 schergrat danach nethersturm oder shadowmoonvaley 


aber hf und gl 





p.s. er hatt ja nicht vor 2 wochen lang ohne schlaf durchzu zocken ich denke wenn er in der Gastronomie arbeitet wird er wohl wissen was sein körper verträgt und was nicht.


----------



## maggus (6. November 2008)

Es werden zwar einige schon um Mitternacht online sein, die MAssen werden aber erst in den Vormittagsstunden des Donnerstags auf die Server strömen.

Ich werde mir das Spiel ebenfalls um Mitternacht kaufen, (BTW: In deinem Café, DonChristo ;P ) und bis die Massen in Northrend angekommen sind, bin ich mit dem Howling Fjord bereits fertig. Immer etwas vor der großen Menge bleiben, das senkt den Stress natürlich ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (6. November 2008)

also ich finds ja ziemlich interessant mich hats grad fast vom hocker gehaun weil ich ihn persönlich kenn aber net wusste was er vorhat xD

aber da er im Laden spielen wird, wirds ziemlich lustig, einfach mal nach der Arbeit bei ihm im Para vorbeizukommen und ihm bisschen über die Schulter schaun bei nem kühlen Bier xD also lasst ihn doch gefälligst in frieden und flamt ihn nicht... klar für mich wärs ja auch nix aber lasst ihn einfach spass haben mit seinem DK^^ 

hmm... da kommt mir doch der Gedanke das ganze mit ner Kamera zu Dokumentieren xD


----------



## Bogenchamp (6. November 2008)

ja macht ne web show ^^


----------



## WeRkO (6. November 2008)

An alle flamer, ihr wisst ja, Neid, ist auch eine Form der Annerkennung.
Hätte ich die Mittel würd ich's vllt sogar selbst machen, hab ich aber nicht. Wünsche dir viel Glück bei deiner Aktion, und nehm dir die geposteten Gesundheitstips zu Herzen.
Ansonsten, Flasks und Tränke schonmal Rdy machen, sowie 18 Platztaschen für den Dk, QuestAddons gegebenenfalls runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (6. November 2008)

manche leute vergessen einfach dass es ein spiel ist.
RL>all
aber wenn schon sowwas vorhast dann vergiss auf keinen Fall die Pausen.


----------



## Gbsstorm (6. November 2008)

ich sag nur respekt würde es nich durchhalten^^

naja wünsch dir viel spaß
und man sieht sich in nordend!


----------



## Fusssi (6. November 2008)

Bogenchamp schrieb:


> ähm jetzt ma so es gibt leute die hocken sich 2 wochen aufs motorrad und machen ne tour über afrika sind das jetzt freaks ohne rl ?!
> dann gibt es leute die fahren skateboard wie die wahnsinigen sind die lebensmüde ?!
> dann gibt es leute die springen wände hoch springen 2-3 meter runter sind das opfer ohne rl ?!



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder was? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht das es sich bei diesen Dingen um RL handeln könnte?????
Das ist nicht das Gleiche wie sich 2 Wochen mit minimalen Pausen vor nen Rechner zu hängen und sich virtuell das Hirn zu toasten.
Leute gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du den Unterschied zwischen RL und virtuelle Welt schon nicht mehr war nimmst, sollten wir Uns evtl. Sorgen um Dich machen.

MfG


----------



## Alisamixx (7. November 2008)

Achja, NIX wird überfüllt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ja dieses neue phasenbedingte Zeug. Du bist alleine im DK-Gebiet!


----------



## Heronimo (7. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich würde WoW lassen.
> 1 - 2 Std Schlafen für mehrere Tage und allein das du das ganze planst, würde mir persönlich selbst sorgen machen.




Sry, aber das seh ich ganz genau so. Das ist ein Spiel und kein Wettrennen...
Natürlich hätte ich auch gerne den ein oder anderen meiner Chars etwas schneller auf 70 (bzw dann auf 80), alleine um mit mehreren Chars, Daylis machen zu können.^^
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, das der Weg das Ziel in einem mmo sein sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG, Heronimo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich würde WoW lassen.
> 1 - 2 Std Schlafen für mehrere Tage und allein das du das ganze planst, würde mir persönlich selbst sorgen machen.
> 
> nunja, nichts destotrotz
> ...


/sign


----------



## DonChristo (7. November 2008)

hab inzwischen einige gute tips bezüglich levelguides bekommen , danke an alle.... und auf die anfragen wegen berichten, wie es mir geht und so : ich werd ne homepage schalten, www  manatrank  de mit regelmässigen berichten... ich versuche, während greifenflügen oder disconnets, die seite aktuell zu halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss, don


----------



## prontopronto (7. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> An alle flamer, ihr wisst ja, Neid, ist auch eine Form der Annerkennung.
> Hätte ich die Mittel würd ich's vllt sogar selbst machen, hab ich aber nicht. Wünsche dir viel Glück bei deiner Aktion, und nehm dir die geposteten Gesundheitstips zu Herzen.
> Ansonsten, Flasks und Tränke schonmal Rdy machen, sowie 18 Platztaschen für den Dk, QuestAddons gegebenenfalls runterladen und installieren.



Da bin ich aber total neidisch drauf das einer 20 Std am Tag vorm Rechner sitzt und seine Lebenszeit wegschmeißt. Echt, kann mich kaum halten vor Neid.
Und ich muss meine Freizeit mit meiner Freundin verbringen, Kino, Essen gehen, shoppen, Dieter Nuhr in Münster anschauen, Starlight Express, oder Sealife .. ne echt, würd wirklich viel lieber mein Leben vorm Rechner verschwenden, scheisse bin ich neidisch.


----------



## DonChristo (7. November 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber total neidisch drauf das einer 20 Std am Tag vorm Rechner sitzt und seine Lebenszeit wegschmeißt. Echt, kann mich kaum halten vor Neid.
> Und ich muss meine Freizeit mit meiner Freundin verbringen, Kino, Essen gehen, shoppen, Dieter Nuhr in Münster anschauen, Starlight Express, oder Sealife .. ne echt, würd wirklich viel lieber mein Leben vorm Rechner verschwenden, scheisse bin ich neidisch.



du musst die freizeit mit deiner freundin verbringen? mit dem ganzen ekligen geschlabber, den körperflüssigkeiten und so? uääää, alter, du hast mein vollstes mitleid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siamos (7. November 2008)

Hallo DonChristo, hallo liebe Befürworter und Gegner seines Vorhabens,

WoW ist ein Spiel. Spiele sollen Spaß machen und Spaß ist Definitionssache. Es gibt Menschen denen machen die komischsten Sachen einfach Spaß (Ihr kennt doch "Wetten, dass.." , oder? :-)

Ein Marathon an sich ist wohl allgemein bekannt und anerkannt. Der Menschliche Körper ist für eine derartige Belastung aber eigentlich garnicht ausgelegt. 40 Km an einem Stück in so kurzer Zeit wie möglich laufen ist eigentlich nicht gesund. Trotzdem machen es sehr viele Menschen. Weil es ihnen Spaß macht.

Wenn du also beschlossen hast diesen Marathon durchzuziehen und dir über die Konsequenzen im klaren bist dann leg los. Warum? Weil du es kannst :-)


Nun zu deinem Vorhaben: Zeitsprung - wir schreiben den 13.11.2008 es ist 1 Uhr - du sitzt umringt von Getränken und Knabbereien vor deinem Monitor und blickst gespannt auf das Intro des Todesritters. Noch ein letzter Check ob du auch mit allem eingedeckt bist - dann gehts los...

Die nächsten Stunden verbringst du damit deinen Todesritter aus der Nekropole zu holen und auf die Scherbenwelt loszulassen. Lvl 58 ist erreicht - du gehst nach draußen um mit der aufgehenden Sonne eine kleine Kaffe/Tee-Pause zu machen. Ein paar Gymnastische Übungen - Scherbenwelt ich komme.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird verhältnismäßig wenig los sein. Die meisten Zocker sind nach 1-3 Stunden mit ihrem Todesritter offline gegangen. Die "Neuankömmlige" sind noch in der Nekropole und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist die Scherbenwelt für dich wie leergefegt...

Nach ca. 1-2 Tagen solltest du lvl 68 erreicht haben und dich nach Nordend aufmachen. Ab jetzt werden Schätzungen schwierig, denn du befindest dich jetzt in einer großen Masse von anderen Spielern. Auch wenn du aus diesen herausstichst, als einer der ersten Todesritter :-)

Nach weiteren 4-5 Tagen solltest du dann einer der ersten Todesritter auf Lvl 80 sein.


So oder so ähnlich könnte dein Vorhaben aussehen. Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Glück dabei. Zum schluss noch ein Paar Tipps:

- ausgeschlafen/ausgeruht levelt es sich am effektivsten. Also lieber mal eine halbe Stunde Pause machen um dann mit doppelter Konzentration weiterquesten
- du wirst viele Items finden, also bereite Bankchars vor denen du das ganze Zeug schicken kannst
- im Vorfeld genug Gold, Taschen und Tränke besorgen.
- die Augen im AH nach guter Todesritterausrüstung offenhalten. Eine paar blaue Gegenstände erleichtern das Leveln


----------



## rapz (7. November 2008)

gl & hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundixi (7. November 2008)

Ich tippe mal mit einer Woche kommst du da nicht hin ... da die Server mit Sicherheit sehr laggi sind oder sogar laufend down gehen.
Trotzdem viel Spaß ... ich kann mir mein Urlaub besser vorstellen *SonneMeerFrauen*


----------



## ShionCrimson (8. November 2008)

erstmal: LOL Kein RL xD
Nein Scherz ich kenne genug leute die Nachts aufstehen um einen Boxkampf zu sehen oder die hunderte von Euros für ihr Autotuning stecken nur damit das Ding trotzdem genauso fährt wie vorher... nur mit Spoilern und dem ganzen Müll.
Warum sollte man sich dann keine Zeit für WoW nehmen, wenn es denn ein Hobby ist?

Nebenbei: ich mache das auch. Ich hab noch 5 Tage Urlaub vom letzten Jahr über und da ich von Dezember bis Februar Urlaubssperre habe, habe ich natürlich Uralub ab dem 13 genommen.
Aber 1-2 Stunden Schlaf halte ich für übertrieben. Es soll ja schon noch ein Hobby sein und keine Qual. Zumal man halb schlafend sowieso keine großen Sachen reißen kann.

Eine Schätzung wielange es dauert habe ich nicht wirklich, aber ich denke wenn du alle ablenkungen beseitigst, essen und trinken bereit hast, klo nicht weit ist und du das benutzen eben dessen aufs greifenfliegen beschränkst, usw sollte es keinenfalls länger als 1 1/2 - 2 Wochen dauern.

Naja wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei und lass dich nicht von den ganzen "kein RL" Idioten beeinflussen. Wenn dus durchziehen willst dann machs auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Shion


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

ShionCrimson schrieb:


> erstmal: LOL Kein RL xD
> Nein Scherz ich kenne genug leute die Nachts aufstehen um einen Boxkampf zu sehen oder die hunderte von Euros für ihr Autotuning stecken nur damit das Ding trotzdem genauso fährt wie vorher... nur mit Spoilern und dem ganzen Müll.
> Warum sollte man sich dann keine Zeit für WoW nehmen, wenn es denn ein Hobby ist?
> 
> ...


untertrieben oder zu wenig wenn schon^^


----------



## FL_weazz (8. November 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ohne Scherz: Ich hab mal ein Jahr angepeilt mit durchschnittlich 1-2h am Tag.
> 
> Warum so lange?
> 
> ...



/SIGNED



> Also viel spass mit Eurem "schnell schnell". Die freundin gefällts ja sicher auch, wenn du "schnell schnell" nach 50s fertig bist, wo bei ihr noch nichtmal ein tautropfen zu sehen is^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jacky1977 (8. November 2008)

Also ich stimme Siamos und allen anderen zu, die der Meinung sind mit einer guten Mütze Schlaf levelt es sich besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sauren (8. November 2008)

was hatt man davon der erste auf lvl 80 zu sein ich wär lieber der erste der dem lich king die birne von den schultern haut -.-

es geht doch eh nach zwei drei wochen wieder los das die leute die schon 80 sind auf low level leut losgehen 
nen todesritter anfangen is ja was feines nur wenn man weiß das solche (ich nen sie mal mauerläufer) am startgebiet der dk´s rumrennen und die alle umhauen nur um den erfolg zu bekommen wenn man einmal alle klassen umgehauen hatt -.- 

geht nach einer woche in ein bg das bis zum lvl 80 geht mit sag en wer mal lvl 77 es dauert net lang den seht ihr 5 oder mehr 80ger in eure richtung rennen die sich grad denken: 
boar kanonen futter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was willn der 77ger spacken hier umhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (8. November 2008)

also ich träum zwar imma davon ma so viel zu zocken aba net n paar tage lang
alta


----------



## blindhai (8. November 2008)

Jo, also wenn du am schnellsten von 55 bis 80 kommen willst, dann hättest du mit Hilfe von Raf (Recruit-a-friend) schonmal die ersten 5 Level von deinem Freund schenken lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ansonsten viel Spass bei deinem Vorhaben, wenn du es aber auf der Arbeit machen willst, dann hoffe ich, dass du noch genug Ruhe findest.


----------



## ShionCrimson (8. November 2008)

ich meinte es sei übertrieben so wenig zu schlafen... wenn das falsch ist steinigt mich und flamt mich ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. November 2008)

Ich find die Idee geil... Viel Glück und viel Spass... mögen die server lags mit dir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (8. November 2008)

Sauren schrieb:


> was hatt man davon der erste auf lvl 80 zu sein ich wär lieber der erste der dem lich king die birne von den schultern haut -.-
> 
> es geht doch eh nach zwei drei wochen wieder los das die leute die schon 80 sind auf low level leut losgehen
> nen todesritter anfangen is ja was feines nur wenn man weiß das solche (ich nen sie mal mauerläufer) am startgebiet der dk´s rumrennen und die alle umhauen nur um den erfolg zu bekommen wenn man einmal alle klassen umgehauen hatt -.-
> ...




des Startgebiet der DK ist instanziert ...


----------



## Natálya (8. November 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Jo, also wenn du am schnellsten von 55 bis 80 kommen willst, dann hättest du mit Hilfe von Raf (Recruit-a-friend) schonmal die ersten 5 Level von deinem Freund schenken lassen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das RaF ist voll der Müll, ich mein lvl schenken kann ja jeder, interessant ist, wer es ohne RaF schaft schnell 80 zu werden.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> des Startgebiet der DK ist instanziert ...


betonung auf AM startgebiet der dks und nicht IN

irgendwo kommen die ja raus die mit startgebiet fertig sind, das muss er wohl gemeint haben


----------



## Natálya (8. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> betonung auf AM startgebiet der dks und nicht IN
> 
> irgendwo kommen die ja raus die mit startgebiet fertig sind, das muss er wohl gemeint haben


Vielleicht kriegen die DKs ja n Port nach SW/OG. xD


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen die DKs ja n Port nach SW/OG. xD


dann gibts bestimmt 20 ally/horde raids die auf die geporteten dks warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (8. November 2008)

Wird warscheinlich etwas länger dauer weil alles überfarmt ist usw.


Ansonsten hast du mein vollstes Beileid.


Grüsse 

Orgo


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wird warscheinlich etwas länger dauer weil alles überfarmt ist usw.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten hast du mein vollstes Beileid.
> ...


beileid wegen rl mangel oder beileid weil alles überfarmt ist?


----------



## Natálya (8. November 2008)

Na das Startgebiet wird ohne Frage völlig überfüllt sein, aber wie hier schon jemand geschrieben hat: nach 1-3 Std. mit dem Todesritter werden die meisten wieder off gegangen sein, dann hat man das Startgebiet/die Scherbenwelt wohl ersmal für sich alleine


----------



## Phobius (8. November 2008)

Wie lange du nun brauchst kann ich nicht sagen.

Zu BC-Zeiten, wiederum lange nach dem Relaese, ging es recht flott. Da du nun aber überfrequentierte Gebiete mit einberechnen musst tippe ich auch so auf 1 Woche, je nachdem wie aktiv du am Leveln bleibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Skillung her kann ich dir Blut oder Unholy empfehlen. Je nachdem ob du in einer Gruppe oder Solo unterwegs bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buff-Food ... gute Frage. Stärke ist beim DK nie falsch ^^

Da du sehr schnell leveln willst und dabei mehr nach RL wie nach Played-Time gehst wirds wohl nichts mit den Rested-XP, welche ganz nett sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Spaß. Und bevor nen Schnitzel kalt wird, schicks an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. November 2008)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ohne Scherz: Ich hab mal ein Jahr angepeilt mit durchschnittlich 1-2h am Tag.
> 
> Warum so lange?
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salvdore (8. November 2008)

Na dann mal nen schönen Urlaub.

Wenn de erstmal ausm Dk Startgebiet raus bist sollte es doch relativ flott gehn bis 7 geht locker in 25 h

Den Rest kann ich nich so abschätzen is bloß die Frage wie efektiv du noch leveln kannste wenn du mal 3 -4 Tage nur 2 h gepennt hast 

, bei mir ises nach ner Lan schon extrem dass am Enden (so gegen 7 Uhr ) alles um einiges schwieriger wird


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Na dann mal nen schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Wenn de erstmal ausm Dk Startgebiet raus bist sollte es doch relativ flott gehn bis 7*0* geht locker in 25 h
> 
> ...


70 wenn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(1,1k posts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## bluemechend (8. November 2008)

Kauf dir 2 pack Aspirin , den nach ca. 10 stunden dauerzocken könnten kopfschmerzen einsetzen. Und die bringst nicht mit 1-2 stunden schlaf weg.


----------



## July (8. November 2008)

du wirst sicher nicht der einzige am server sein der schnell lvln will, also denke ich auch dass alles überfüllt sein wird und ja.. da musst du dir dann wohl andere gebiete suchen oder schnell sein! jedenfalls, viel glück mit deinem vorhaben, und vergiss red bull nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realbyakugan (8. November 2008)

der threadtitel hört sich erschreckend an.
muss weit gekommen sein wenn wow wichtiger als arbeit wird.


----------



## Purgafox (8. November 2008)

Die, die so auf 80 rushen so schnell wie möglich, sind im Endeffekt die Spieler die sich nach 2 - 3 Monaten beschweren, das sie nichts mehr zu tun haben und anfangen zu flamen wie scheiße das Addon ist.


----------



## Galbadia (8. November 2008)

Ich denk, ich spreche hier für die meisten.

Also, du hast es oft gehört, aber naja, es ist SO!
Weis nicht ob du auf der Suche nach nem Job bist, ka. 
Ich sag jetzt nicht das du nur Zuhause hockst ect. Weiss ich halt nicht, aber (!!!)
das du allein schon ein Thread aufmachst um zuschaun "wie lange du brauchst",
sagt mir schon, das du nur ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit nötig hast.
Als ob du nicht selber ausrechnen könntest wie lang du ungefähr brauchst, nein du brauchst unsere Hilfe, natürlich.

Meinst du wirklich du wirst der erste DK, Level 80er?
Sry vlt auf Platz 10. Gibt noch mehr Deppen ( uhh hoffentlich kein Bann >.> ) wie du, die Gestern eingeschlafen sind und erst mit dem Klingeln vom Postboten aufwachen und 2 Monate durchspielen...

Tut mir Leid ( oder auch nicht ), auch wenn du denkst das das kompletter Müll ist, es ist die Wahrheit.
Naja ich weiss der Post wird nichts änder, Viel Spaß.


Ach JA! Es ist ein Spiel!!! Ein auf Daten, Dateien und Pixeln basierendes Spiel das Spaß machen soll, Wo verdammt liegt bitte der Reiz unbedingt, 80 zuwerden?
Um vieleicht der Spieler zuwerden, der zuerst 80 geworden ist und bei Giga gezeigt zuwerden? Wenn ja, dann fehlt irgendwas in deinem Leben. Naja, als Arbeitsloser WoW Spieler sucht man den Sinn halt im Spiel...


----------



## DonChristo (8. November 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Ich denk, ich spreche hier für die meisten.
> 
> Also, du hast es oft gehört, aber naja, es ist SO!
> Weis nicht ob du auf der Suche nach nem Job bist, ka.
> ...




respekt an den poster über mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is mal ein wunderschönes beispiel, wie man ohne den eingangstext zu lesen einfach nur sein seelenmist auf andere loslässt ^^ und er gibts im text sogar noch schön zu, dass er nix hier gelesen hat und das übliche klischee "arbeitsloser WoW-spieler" ranziehn muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebelian (9. November 2008)

addons: kauf dir den neuen guide von joana (www.joanasworld.com glaub ich). Du wirst keine möglichkeit haben, schneller zu leveln. Afaik gibt es dazu diesmal sogar ein ingame-addon, dass vermutlich so wie Mobmap und/oder QuestHelper funktioniert.

Falls du kein Geld ausgeben willst, hol dir QuestHelper + MobMap, evtl. auch cartographer (mit Cartographer Quest Objectives oder so ähnlich dabei).

Hier noch ein auszug aus dem letzten newsletter von joana (beachte den preparation teil!!!):
_
Only 11 days away now!  It is getting VERY close for the
WotLK release!

There are things you can be doing right now to get prepared
before WotLK comes out.

For those of you who plan on powerleveling a Death Knight
come WotLK launch, then you NEED to download the
FREE BONUS below!

As my dedication to my customers that have signed up to my
Newsletter I have prepared a Death Knight preparation guide
for you created by my good friend B. Young.  This
preparation guide lists items you can be farming right now
with your level 70 to help jump start your Death Knight
come WotLK launch.

You can Download the FREE BONUS at the following link:

http://www.joanasworld.com/docs/Youngs-DK-...ation-Guide.pdf

Just gather the items that are listed in that guide right
now with your level 70, then send those items to your DK
once WotLK comes out and your Death Knight will be well on
its way to level 80 before anyone else!

Secondly, my guide is almost finished now!  I am still on
track to release my 70-80 Horde Leveling Guide around the
12th - 13th of November, and my guide will be a MUST HAVE
for any horde player!

I will have pretty much everything right out of the box!
MetaMap coordinates complete, Videos, Printable Guides,
Everything will be linked to wowhead, Images, and of course
the superior questing pattern I have developed for you!_


----------



## Jacky1977 (9. November 2008)

An Galbadia: 
Peinlich! Peinlich! Peinlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (9. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> - welchen baum würdet ihr beim DK empfehlen zum schnellen solo-leveln?



Obwohl ich selbst Unheilig spielen werde empfehle ich dir die Blutskillung. Damit machst du ordentlich Schaden und hast vor allem besonders wenig Downtimes.


----------



## Mesmeras (9. November 2008)

Ich empfehle dir als addon auf jeden fall 

Carbonite Quest

runterzuladen auf Curse.com



Ansonsten viel glück und natürlich spaß^^ verrückter!



MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. November 2008)

Alter, du hast vieleicht Probleme...du solltest dir mal über ganz andere Dinge Gedanken machen.Zum Beispiel: wenn du 22 Sunden am Tag zockst, und 2 Stunden schläfst...wann hast du dann Sex?Oo. Mal abgesehen davon ist es meiner Meinung nach extrem langweilig wenn man so schnell levelt. Ich brauch lieber ein Paar Monate, und genieße das alles in seiner gesamtheit, mach auch ma 2 Wochen Pause, anstatt das ich in 2-3 Wochen Max lvl bin, nach 2 weiteren Monaten nichts mehr zu tun hab als ständig in die selben inis zu gehen/pvp zu machen, und dann jammere weil es nichts mehr zu tun gibt


----------



## Bogenchamp (9. November 2008)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Alter, du hast vieleicht Probleme...du solltest dir mal über ganz andere Dinge Gedanken machen.Zum Beispiel: wenn du 22 Sunden am Tag zockst, und 2 Stunden schläfst...wann hast du dann Sex?Oo. Mal abgesehen davon ist es meiner Meinung nach extrem langweilig wenn man so schnell levelt. Ich brauch lieber ein Paar Monate, und genieße das alles in seiner gesamtheit, mach auch ma 2 Wochen Pause, anstatt das ich in 2-3 Wochen Max lvl bin, nach 2 weiteren Monaten nichts mehr zu tun hab als ständig in die selben inis zu gehen/pvp zu machen, und dann jammere weil es nichts mehr zu tun gibt




wie wärs mit sex whärend dem zocken ? ^^


----------



## LegendaryDood (9. November 2008)

Bogenchamp schrieb:


> wie wärs mit sex whärend dem zocken ? ^^



Hmm... kompliziert, aber machbar^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. November 2008)

Bogenchamp schrieb:


> wie wärs mit sex whärend dem zocken ? ^^



Au Mann .. ich musste gerade loswiehern ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonChristo (9. November 2008)

Bogenchamp schrieb:


> wie wärs mit sex whärend dem zocken ? ^^



hmm...ich plan es dann mal als belohnung auf lvl70 mit ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (9. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wirst du wohl wenig posts nach 17 uhr von mir finden.



Dann ist ja jetzt endlich mal Ruhe ... 

B2T:

Also 1Tag würde ich eh abziehen,da dieser für installieren,patchen,Serverdowns draufgeht... also versuch vil. ein wenig vorzuschlafen am ersten Verkaufstag... ansonsten schätze ich auf 13Std. und mehr für 55-60... macht euch doch nichts vor das Startgebiet ist VOLL ... du wirst für eine einfache Killquest ewig brauchen... ab 60 sollte es sich dann etwas vereinfachen,allerdings ist auch hier mit 30Std. played zu rechnen... da WotlK auch als neuer Zeitvertreib gedacht ist,bevor Blizz neuen Content nachschieben muss denke ich du wirst mit 100Std. played (auch hier wieder etwas mehr Aufgrund voller Startgebiete) rechnen müssen... macht dann etwa 

143Stunden... eher mehr,da du müde garantiert kaum noch etwas hinbekommen wirst... 

MfG Rastas


----------



## DonChristo (10. November 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> ansonsten schätze ich auf 13Std. und mehr für 55-60... macht euch doch nichts vor das Startgebiet ist VOLL ... du wirst für eine einfache Killquest ewig brauchen...
> 
> MfG Rastas



hmm...wurde jetz schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass das startgebiet des DK instanziert ist...kann das ein beta-spieler bestätigen und wenn ja, wie stell ichs mir vor? bin ich ganz allein in dem gebiet oder gibts ne anzahl an dk´s, die drin sind, bevor die nächste instanz geöffnet wird?

gruss, donchristo

www.manatrank.de (meine kleine Report-Seite über die härteste Woche in WoW ^^))


----------



## azizi (10. November 2008)

affenjungs behaupten 48 h playtime für 70 bis 80
dk startgebiet und co ka^^


----------



## DonChristo (11. November 2008)

keiner da, der in der beta gespielt hat? ist das startgebiet vom DK nun instanziert oder nicht? oder gibts ne andere technische lösung, damit nicht hunderte auf einen mob warten ^^

gruss, donchristo

www.manatrank.de (meine kleine Report-Seite über die härteste Woche in WoW ^^)


----------



## Rise Above (11. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Vergiss den kleinen Kobold nicht
> 
> ...



Ja dieses "durchziehen" und "Aoe - gebombe" gibts ja nicht mehr, wurde gepatcht... Heisst man kriegt nur noch den EXP-Anteil den man vom Mob selbst runtergekloppt hat.


----------



## Valnar93 (11. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ab 70 werden die ganzen casuals das startgebiet zupflastern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.joanasworld.com/


----------



## chyroon (11. November 2008)

DonChristo schrieb:


> - welche addons würdet ihr empfehlen, bzw welche laufen schon stabil in der beta?
> - welche fläschchen, bufffood und sonstiges lohnen sich, jetz schon einzukaufen?
> - welchen baum würdet ihr beim DK empfehlen zum schnellen solo-leveln?




Addon's; wofür? willste schnell leveln oder nen schickes ui haben - zum schnellen leveln brauchste keine addons - wobei ka. wie es mit der Aktualisierung von Mobmap aussieht

Skillung: Blut oder Unheilig, wobei ich Blut eher vorziehen würde




> keiner da, der in der beta gespielt hat? ist das startgebiet vom DK nun instanziert oder nicht? oder gibts ne andere technische lösung, damit nicht hunderte auf einen mob warten ^^



Ja das Startgebiet ist instanziert, wie soll es auch sonst mit der letzten Quest funktionieren?^^ - nachzulesen glaube bei wow-europe.com -> FAQ Todesritter


PS: aber, was genau bringt dir der ganzen Streß, wenn du den DK dann eh nicht weiterspielst? 

der erste 80er DK wirst eh nicht. Vielleicht der erste 80er DK auf deinem Server, GZ!, interessiert nur niemanden, da die Server nach 1 Woche eh mit DK's überschwemmt sind.

Fragen über Fragen *uff*


----------



## Calystro (11. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß soll das leveln von 70- 80 genausolange dauern wie von  1-60 kommt allso ganz auf Dich an


----------



## Depak (11. November 2008)

da ich irgendwo meine gelesen zu haben, dass der dk seine talentpunkte nur durch quests bekommt, glaube ich wird einfaches grinden nicht funktionieren. jedenfalls nicht ohne talentpunkteverlust und quests können lange dauern


----------



## Starfros (11. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Kann schlecht sagen, wie lange man sich im DK-Startgebiet aufhalten wird. Ebenso unklar ist es, ob er ae-grinden kann.
> 
> Angenommen es geht alles wie erwartet:
> 
> ...




Hi ,

mit hilfe von buffed.de bzw Freierbund.de und Questhelper weiss man wo welche Quest sind/gibt und wo man lang muss. 
Demnach ist es nur eine frage der Zeit wann man einen Mob abbekommt weils halt überfüllt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasenelch (11. November 2008)

Moin ich habe auf der Beta 1std 50min gebraucht um den DK von 55 auf 58 zu lvl´en.
Hab alles Q da gemacht und so alles talent punkte bekommen.
Fange auch mit DK sofort an rechne mit 20-50 min länger um vom startgebiet wegzukommen, vorrausgesetzt die server laufen.


----------



## Kerlomator (11. November 2008)

Extra Urlaub zu nehmen für ein PC Spiel ist schon "Ein Quantum freaky" .
Hektik sucks, das hab ich jeden Tag auf der Arbeit.
WoW ganz in Ruhe genießen und 80 werden kann auch Spaß machen.
Ist auch ein wenig gesünder, als ein 22h spielen-2h schlafen-Rhythmus.
Naja, muss jeder selber wissen, was er sich zumuten will.
Ich halt's mit dem schönen alten Sprichwort, "Gut Ding will Weile haben".


----------



## Ramius010858 (11. November 2008)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen, warum geniest Du das AddOn einfach nicht, da hast du fast 2 Jahre auf eine erweiterung gewartet und willst es in kürzester Zeit durch powern.

Was willst du erreichen ?? ich bin der erste Lv 80 Todesritter oder willst du den ersten *"mir ist so Langweilig"* Thread hier eröffnen.

also ich wünsche dir viel Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azore (11. November 2008)

Ihr setzt alle VIEL zu viel zeit an.

Der TE will nur ein paar stunden pro tag schlafen!

Mal bei 20std spielzeit pro tag bist du spätestens Montag mittag 80!

Ich selber werde auch harcore lvln, fange aber auf 55 an.
also sieht es so aus:

55-57.9 = weniger als 90minuten ist das DK gebiet durch (wenn man mitternacht anfängt ist nich überfüllt) idealerweise vorher schon Wotlk installiert und nur der key wird noch zum acc erweitern benötigt (ca. 00:30 schon online sein). Alternativ geht auch der betaclient.

57.9-61 = 1Minute, durch einen Geworbenen acc auf dem ich einen char auf 60 gespielt habe kann ich mir 3 lvl schenken, 61 werde ich durch das simple abgeben einer quest in OG. von OG geht es direkt wieder in das DK Startgebiet um die neuen Skills zu lernen, danach nach Arathi fliegen um FirstAid auf 300 zu pushen. Von dort aus lasse ich mich direkt vors Dunkle Portal beschwören (von dem 2ten account aus, den ich geworben habe -> lvl char am portal geparkt)

61-68 = Outland time: ~20std. Durch die reduzierung der EP die zum lvln von 60-70 nötig ist, reichen durchschnittlich 3std pro lvl. Außerdem habe ich schon Equip upgrades in form von raren Rüstungsteilen (bereits verzaubert) bereit liegen. Zusätzlich spaart man sich durch das vorfarmen von "turn-in" quests viel Zeit (bluthybiscus, Sporenpilze usw.). Der dritte punkt der für schnelles lvln sorgt: Buffmats, also Rollen der Stärke (4stacks), Angriffskraft Fläschen (10stk), Wetzsteine (2stacks) und Gebratener Grollhuf (3stacks)

zwischenstand: ca. 22std gespielt, koffeintabletten halten wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uhrzeit: Donnerstag ~ 23:00

Angekommen in Northrend, wird man erstmal die nacht lagfrei spielen können (bedingt zumindest), außerdem keine schlachten um questmob.

68-70 = 3-4std Durch weniger gesamt benötigte EP und mehr ep von quests in northrend geht das im startgebiet zack zack!

70-73 = ~15std. Da ich beta gespielt habe sind mir eigentlich alle quests geläufig, d.h. ich komme mit guten 5std pro lvl durch (vlt auch 5.5). Man hat die beiden startgebiete hinter sich gelassen.

zwischenstand: ~40std gespielt, totmüde. außerdem ist es Freitag nachmittag 17.00, d.h. alle sind von arbeit/schule daheim und es wird EXTREM viel los sein, schnelles lvl: kleine chance -> Zeit zu schlafen. Nach dem langen durchhalten sollten 8std schlaf wieder erfrischen, danach gemütlich duschen und ne stunde spazieren gehn für bewegung und frische luft. 
= Samstag früh 02:30, die Server sind wieder "einigermaßen" stabil!

73-76 = ~18h, nun fallen auch für beta spieler wohl 6h pro lvl an. danach ist es Samstag abend ~ 20:30. Nachdem man schon einen Anfangsmarathon hingelegt hat (40std) ist jetzt wieder schlafen eine gute idee. Wer es wirklich übertreiben kann auch bis 80 nun durchlvln. Ich werds nicht machen.


Alles in allem sollte man als DK beim Hardcore lvln am Sonntag abend 80 sein. Oder eben Montag mittag/nachmittag.
Wenn man allerdings mit 70 anfängt, wird man sicher Sonntag 80, auch wenn man 7h/lvl braucht.

grüße


----------



## spielbergklon (11. November 2008)

...


----------



## Azore (11. November 2008)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> ein guter rat nebenbei:
> 
> es gibt mittlerweile beratungsstellen für sowas - dort sollten sich einige besser bald mal melden, sorry...
> 
> RL ist kein wort, dass aus azeroth stammt - das gibts wirklich!



Es gibt Leute die fliegen jedes Jahr aus Australien nach Bayern, um sich 1 Woche lang rund ums Oktoberfest jeden Tag lang bis ins besinnungslose zu besaufen.

Fragt sich was besser ist.
Sollten die auch zur gleichen Beratungsstelle oder hast du da eine extra Adresse?

hach ja, und wohin sollen sich die Fußballfans wenden die Jährlich 1000&#8364; ausgeben um bei jedem Spiel des lieblings Vereins dabei zu sein, hierzu sich sogar extra Urlaub nehmen und den nächsten Tag in der Arbeit total übermüdet sind weil sie erst mitten in der Nacht heim gekommen sind?

aber mein größtes bedenken gilt den Leuten die ca 40 Wochen im Jahr, 5 Tage die Woche von 20:00 - 24:00 vor dem TV sitzen und nichts machen, schließlich ist es ja HOCHGRADIG verwerflich seine Freizeit so ein zu teilen wie es einem gefällt.

Danke lieber "spielbergklon" für deinen Rat, nun werde ich auf schnellsten weg fachberatung in betracht ziehn, schließlich ist meine Art und weise, meine Freizeit zu verbringen vollkommen falsch.
Gleichzeitig sollte ich einen Verein Gründen der Reglementiert wer, wann Spaß haben darf. Schließlich ist es gesellschaftlich nicht vertretbar das andere Leute sich an etwas erfreuen das den eigenen Horizont nicht betrift.

einen schönen Abend Mr. Vorurteil


edit: wer Sarkasmus findet, darf sich davon eine runde Voruteile kaufen!


----------



## Jacky1977 (11. November 2008)

An Azore:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An Spielbergklon: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spielbergklon (11. November 2008)

...


----------



## Azore (11. November 2008)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> **Ohne Unterbrechung leveln von 55 auf 80 :-) **  (Thread-Thema)
> 
> hat natürlich viel mit spaß zu tun... und dass man so schnell wie möglich lv 80 erreichen möchte, ist selbstredent keine kompensation für andere probleme im sozialen leben.
> 
> ...



Moment, hier sitzt dein Denkfehler:

Wo steht geschrieben, das man dafür seiner Freundin/Freunden absagt, etwas anderes zu tun?
Wenn man bereits etwas an diesem WE mit bekannten vor hat, ist es sicher bedenklich wenn man dann WoW priorisiert und den RL Kontakten absagt.
Darum geht es hier aber nicht.
Hier geht es schlicht und ergreifend darum das sich jemand ein paar Tage frei genommen hat um seinem Hobby nach zu gehn.

Außerdem: Was gibt dir das Recht zu Urteilen woran andere Spaß haben? Nur weil für dich ein möglichst schnelles lvln keine spaß macht, warum sollte es nicht Leute geben die den Reiz am Spiel darin sehen, die Ziele möglichst schnell zu erreichen?
Es gibt Leute die Laufen einen Marathon einfach nur weil es ihnen Spaß macht und sie es schaffen wollen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Leute die möchsten bei einem Marathon eine möglichst gute Zeit erreichen!

Heist das für dich, dass die Leute, die eine Bestzeit im Marathon erreichen wollen daran keine spaß haben (mal davon abgesehn das sie viele Stunden vorher keine Zeit für verreisen und Freundin haben, schließlich muss man ja trainieren).


Siest du was ich meine?

Und zur kompensation:
Kompensiert der Marathonläufer der auf eine bestzeit hintrainiert, auch defizite in der Arbeit/sozialem Umfeld?
Oder hat er sich einfach ein Ziel in seinem Hobby gesetzt (spricht ja für, richtig? zielstrebigkeit ist eine positive eigenschaft) und freut sich danach es zu erreichen?


Lass dir das mal durch denk Kopf gehen und vlt kannst du ja so, das ein oder andere (veralterte) Vorurteil fallen lassen.

grüße


----------



## spielbergklon (11. November 2008)

ich denke wir sprechen aneinander vorbei. darum lassen wir es besser gut sein.
(eigene beiträge löschen kann man hier anscheinend nicht...)


----------



## DonChristo (11. November 2008)

reden nicht 90 prozent aller forumposts aneinander vorbei? und sind wir nicht alle begeistere wow-user, weil wir uns in diesem forum rumtreiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss, donchristo

www.manatrank.de (meine kleine Report-Seite über die härteste Woche in WoW ^^)


----------



## Provieh (11. November 2008)

Wer tatsächlich 1 Woche am Stück durchkriegt ist wirklich der ober geilste imba r0xx0r könig von World of Warcraft!























... not!

Die Idee ist so bekloppt das wenn du es machst nichtmal mein Mitleid verdienst wenn du wie so'n Chinesischer Farmer vorm PC stirbst.


----------



## Schator (11. November 2008)

Ja aber dann nach 2 Monaten schrien, das es keinen Content gibt und man nur noch in Dalaran rum steht und nicht weiß was man machen soll.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (11. November 2008)

selbst wenne es durchziehen willst, irgendwann vergeht selbst beim besten spiel die lust am spielen.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (11. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ...wirst du wohl wenig posts nach 17 uhr von *mir* finden.




verständlich... immerhin musst Du ja noch zu abend essen, damit mann das sandmännchen nicht verpasst, da man danach ja ins bett muss...


----------



## BlueIce84 (28. November 2008)

Für alle die sich Fragen "Was ist denn nun geschehen? Letzter Login zum WotLK Release und seitdem Totenstille." Keine Angst er ist nicht vom Stuhl gefallen wegen Schlafentzug...




> Freitag, 14. November 2008 20.41 Uhr Grummel....lMusste mich kurz ausloggen, um im Geschäft mitzuhelfen, nu häng ich in der Warteschleife....10 Mins werden angezeigt, mal sehen, ob das auch so stimmt ^^Bin mittlerweile halb auf demweg zur 67 und freu mich schon auf Nordend, endlich mal neue Quests und Mobs...
> 
> 
> Tja, wie Ihr sehen könnt, habe ich meine Berichterstattung am Freitag abend abgebrochen. Das Geschäft hat leider voll zugeschlagen und meine Anwesenheit erfordert, wie auch Samstag in grossen Abschnitten. Ich bin nun bei Lvl 71 angelangt und sehe keinen grossen Sinn mehr darin, das Powerleveln fortzusetzen, da auch Montag wieder eine Menge Arbeit mich erwartet :-( Das heisst dann: beim nächsten Addon ein Hotelzimmer mieten, Telefon ausschalten und Versuch neustarten :-)
> ...




Quelle: www.manatrank.de

----
und für alle die sich Fragen "Warum buddelt der den alten Thread wieder aus?" Hab die Seite als Lesezeichen was mir gerade wieder eingefallen ist und da wollte ich mal nach dem rechten schauen...


----------



## b1ubb (28. November 2008)

Warum wundert mich das nicht, dass er es NICHT geschafft hat?


----------



## Faimith (28. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Warum wundert mich das nicht, dass er es NICHT geschafft hat?



Mich wundert da eher noch das er nicht krepiert ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldonir (28. November 2008)

Er hat es bis Freitag geschafft, ohne "bei der Arbeit mitzuhelfen"...
Ich glaube, er brauchte dann doch noch etwas Schlaf ^^


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2008)

Herrlich, auch wenn ichs für übertrieben halte, find ichs dennoch lustig dass ers versucht hat. Nur ist die Ironie der Geschichte dass ihn der Arbeitsort, von dem er dachte das ginge optimal zum durchzocken, grad WEIL er dort ist, davon abgehalten hat ^^
Aber nur durch Fehler lernt Mensch, beim nächsten Mal wirds dann wohl klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (28. November 2008)

Es kommt immer anders und zweitens als man denkt..................^^
Mal gucken, wie lange ich brauche, um mein DK auf 80 zu zocken.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. November 2008)

Danke fürs auskramen. Die Frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt.

Das Ergebnis überrascht mich nicht wirklich. Es lässt mich sogar aufatmen zu sehen, dass DonChristo anscheinend doch ein recht vernünftiger und normaler  Mensch ist. Auf unserem Server gab es den ersten 80er Todesritter bereits am frühen Montag Abend, sprich knapp 110h nach Releasestart. Da war ich echt erschrocken. Konnte die Person leider nicht anchatten, da sie zur anderen Fraktion gehörte.

grüße
wolke


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. November 2008)

Kaldonir schrieb:


> Er hat es bis Freitag geschafft, ohne "bei der Arbeit mitzuhelfen"...
> Ich glaube, er brauchte dann doch noch etwas Schlaf ^^



Wenn Du den den Text gelesen hättest, hättest Du mitbekommen, dass DonChristo Geschäftsführer einer Bar ist und von daher macht dieser Satz schon Sinn.


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. November 2008)

Also das mit dem Schlafmangel ist kein Problem wenn mans gewohnt ist.

Wir sind bei der LAN-Party ohne Kaffee gut 50 Stunden ausgekommen (Wir haben 15h Vorgeschlafen)


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. November 2008)

tja da können dann alle flamer von wegen: Kein rl! gleich mal einpacken! hihi Es gibt eben leute die WoW als hobby haben und nebenbei ein gutes Leben führen, die gehen eben nicht kegeln *hust*


----------



## etmundi (28. November 2008)

An alle Unwissenden:

Als Selbstständiger hat man halt nicht so oft Zeit, sich seinem
Hobby zu widmen. Die Zeit die man dann hat, wird dann halt intensiv genutzt.

Sich 14 Tage Urlaub nehmen und sich im Ballerman rund im die
Uhr zu besaufen - das ist krank.


----------



## WillyG (28. November 2008)

Du tust mir leid . . .


----------



## Shaguar93 (28. November 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> JUnge junge junge , levetl ihr schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach...komm...auf meinem Server sind schon alle nach 3-4 Tagen 80.


----------



## etmundi (28. November 2008)

WillyG schrieb:


> Du tust mir leid . . .




Warum? Weil er selbstständig ist und womöglich mehr Kohle im Jahr
verdient als du in deinem ganzen Leben.


----------



## djpadi (28. November 2008)

leute, beruhigt euch....
gibts nen zwischenstand? wie weit isser?


----------



## Treefolk (28. November 2008)

Auf seiner Hp www.manatrank.de ist folgendes zu lesen.



> Freitag, 14. November 2008 20.41 Uhr Grummel....lMusste mich kurz ausloggen, um im Geschäft mitzuhelfen, nu häng ich in der Warteschleife....10 Mins werden angezeigt, mal sehen, ob das auch so stimmt ^^Bin mittlerweile halb auf demweg zur 67 und freu mich schon auf Nordend, endlich mal neue Quests und Mobs...
> 
> 
> Tja, wie Ihr sehen könnt, habe ich meine Berichterstattung am Freitag abend abgebrochen. Das Geschäft hat leider voll zugeschlagen und meine Anwesenheit erfordert, wie auch Samstag in grossen Abschnitten. Ich bin nun bei Lvl 71 angelangt und sehe keinen grossen Sinn mehr darin, das Powerleveln fortzusetzen, da auch Montag wieder eine Menge Arbeit mich erwartet :-( Das heisst dann: beim nächsten Addon ein Hotelzimmer mieten, Telefon ausschalten und Versuch neustarten :-)
> ...


----------



## wolkentaenzer (28. November 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ach...komm...auf meinem Server sind schon alle nach 3-4 Tagen 80.


Du weisst, dass Deine Aussage absolut falsch ist, oder?


----------



## djpadi (28. November 2008)

Treefolk schrieb:


> Auf seiner Hp www.manatrank.de ist folgendes zu lesen.


danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

